# Yankee Candle Fall scents! Ooooh!



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Apologies to mods- if this is the wrong forum please move...I looked thru the forums and really couldn't find one I thought was better.

These scents are supposed to be released at the end of June. This list is from the YC fb page.

Treehouse Memories

Harvest Welcome- ( i am pretty sure this one has jack o lanterns on the label )

Caramel Pecan Pie

Pinecone Lime

Red Velvet

Chocolate Layer Cake

Banana Cream Cake

Season's Blessings 

Apple Pumpkin. Red Alert on Apple Pumpkin- this is the BEST fall candle I have EVER smelled. I got one last year, and it smelled like someone put a real apple and real pumpkin together in a jar and sold it to me. Instant Halloween, in my home. It sold out quickly, btw.

They are saying that they will have the Spiced Pumpkin, Autumn Wreath, Autumn Fruit, Apple Cider, etc, back as well. And These are not the "Halloween" candles, just the fall candles.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150789853549169&set=o.39925915994&type=3&theater Link to blurry pic of some candles, including "Welcome Harvest."


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Hollow! My mom is a candle fanatic (and I'm quite fond of them too), so this is exciting news . I had no idea they came out so early, so I will have to keep a look out! You have me sold on Apple Pumpkin an Harvest Welcome (I'll probably pass on Banana Cream Cake).


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Halloween Scream- you will NOT be disappointed! Apple Pumpkin is Yankee Candle's single greatest achievement!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

...And in other news, Dark Candles says that their candle production is on hold indefinitely. For Dark Candles freaks like me, this is NOT GOOD NEWS. 

You can still get simmering oils from them, which I will definitely do.... but no more Dark Candles is definitely very bad news. OMG


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

I have never tried Dark Candles, but I always went to their site and looked at all their neat sounding fragrances. 

Wonder why they aren't making candles anymore?

Can you recommend some scents? I'd love to try some. TIA!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oooh, love "Autumn Wreath" - can't wait to smell these in person (will esp. have to check out "Apple Pumpkin"). Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Apple Pumpkin sounds like a great scent! I do like the various pumpkin candles, it is conveniently nice year round enjoying a pumpkin spice atmosphere.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

hollow said:


> Halloween Scream- you will NOT be disappointed! Apple Pumpkin is Yankee Candle's single greatest achievement!


I always felt that way about Stormwatch.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would love to try Apple Pumpkin. I bet that would be my favorite to use for Halloween.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

hollow said:


> I have never tried Dark Candles, but I always went to their site and looked at all their neat sounding fragrances.
> 
> Wonder why they aren't making candles anymore?
> 
> Can you recommend some scents? I'd love to try some. TIA!


Owner said their supplier shut its doors, making the candles far too expensive now. Really makes me regret starting on my last pillar candle.

I did stock up on a lot of votives, and those will be hoarded VERY carefully believe me. Ugh this is such bad news!

Scent is a funny thing and people have widely varying ideas on what they think is great. My personal favorites were Dark Carnival, Bonfire, Black Rose and Pumpkin and Spice. Dark Carnival is just Da Bomb, in my opinion. 

I'll be trying this YC Apple Pumpkin, since everyone says its so good.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

tomanderson said:


> Apple Pumpkin sounds like a great scent! I do like the various pumpkin candles, it is conveniently nice year round enjoying a pumpkin spice atmosphere.


Yes, that is exactly what I do. I burn apple or pumpkin scented candles year round...it's my link to Halloween goodness! Apple Pumpkin sold out last year, and people are just salivating over the new release and waiting to buy it up!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

murtisha said:


> I always felt that way about Stormwatch.


Hmmm, I have never tried Stormwatch! What does it smell like? I am def gonna try it now!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I would love to try Apple Pumpkin. I bet that would be my favorite to use for Halloween.


It smells just wonderful. I hope you can try it and it adds to your halloween happiness!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

How do you know when this stuff becomes available? Do you sign up for the email list? About what time shoud we start watching for the fall stuff?

Walked past Michaels this Friday, thought "Only two months untill we start seeing boo-stuff, yippee "


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> How do you know when this stuff becomes available? Do you sign up for the email list? About what time shoud we start watching for the fall stuff?
> 
> Walked past Michaels this Friday, thought "Only two months untill we start seeing boo-stuff, yippee "


I haunt the facebook page for YC. There is a store manager from PA that posts there regularly, and tons of YC addicts who call customer service and get the dates for new releases, sales, etc.

I will post back on this thread when they have a good date. I do know that YC releases their seasonal lines WAY ahead of time- they SHOULD have their fall items this summer. They release their popular "Boney Bunch" line around the end of August as well.

You can sign up for a catalog on their website. They have cut WAAAAY back on coupons.

Just a warning: they release the stuff on their site and it often is quickly bought up. And when you do get a catalog and see the neat things, you go to the website and store to buy- and it's all gone. The catalog comes out way after the items available for sale.

The manager of my Yankee outlet told me that last year some fall items were released too early and by accident online- they sold out very quickly, and in order to meet internet demands, less product was available in stores.

Also, we do have a member that works in a Yankee store that usually adds info from her first hand experience.

That being said, imma hop over to Dark Candles and get some oils. They sound fabulous!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Occasionally, when I am waiting for the holiday season to come around, I will check out "some of the popular online shopping sites" (you know 'em) to see if seller have stock from last year. And often, they do!

There is a very sadly discontinued triple-fragrance candle from Old Virginia Candles. It had Jack o'Lantern, Harvest Moon, and Goblins' Delight fragrances, a mix of various sweet spices and pumpkin/fruits. I think they all got bought a couple of years ago. Excellent combination of Halloween scents--any one of them is good by itself but all together they were even better.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

My favorite is Fig & Acorn from Bath and Body Works.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a list of all the past discontinued Halloween Yankee candles? Call me crazy, but the larger and medium ones we don't burn. They still smell good after several years. One of them has the JOL on from years ago, another one is Trick or Treat and smells like candy corn, and another is called "Halloween." I know that one is discontinued.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was recently in our local mall where the Yankee Candle store was located. I say "was" because IT'S CLOSED!! Not sure if it moved or just closed but I was shocked because it was generally pretty busy. I guess online killed it along with several other stores, like Hallmark & a few others, carrying their line.

Guess it'll be all online ordering for me from now on or picking up a few here & there at other stores that carry them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh Harvest Welcome sounds interesting! 

I'm very particular about candle scents, and get stuck on one scent. LOL There was a pumpkin scent Yankee Candle I favored for years, and would have to burn it each autumn, but I think it was discontinued along the way and I've been stuck on Spiced Pumpkin for quite some time. Then each December I would get a Hollyberry ~ but was bummed to learn they discontinued that, so last year I bought a couple of them and stashed them away in the cupboard. I hope they stay 'good' for a long while. 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep!!! those are going to be our fall scents! can not wait!!! Yankee is my part time job...I stick around for fall and halloween every yr  and yes season's blessing will have some jacks on it  and apple pumpkin is great!!!!!! Pom cider and apple cider are wonderful halloweent scents too! and ofcourse spiced pumpkin is amazing to!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the past discontinued Halloween Yankee candles? Call me crazy, but the larger and medium ones we don't burn. They still smell good after several years. One of them has the JOL on from years ago, another one is Trick or Treat and smells like candy corn, and another is called "Halloween." I know that one is discontinued.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ultimate-Yankee-Candle-Scent-List/182226731858008?sk=notes

Try this list. The Yankee Candle group on fb seems pretty rabid- in a good way- about their Yankees!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Ghost Town, what does Acorn and Fig smell like? I have seen it online, and always wondered. Can you describe it? TIA!

Bewitching Halloween, I was waiting for you to appear! Have you smelled any of these new candles yet?


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Harvest Welcome, Season's Blessings, Spiced Pumpkin, and Autumn Wreath sound like the best Autumn related ones. Sound like the only Autumn related ones actually(along with Pumpkin Apple). Which is odd.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

TrickRTreater said:


> Harvest Welcome, Season's Blessings, Spiced Pumpkin, and Autumn Wreath sound like the best Autumn related ones. Sound like the only Autumn related ones actually(along with Pumpkin Apple). Which is odd.


They will also-probably- have Witches Brew and Candy Corn, and those will-probably- be released closer to Halloween. I *think* those were released last year when the Boney Bunch line was released.

They also had a candle called "Pumpkin Patch"- a swirled candle of Spiced Pumpkin and Harvest- I think. I did not get it, because I dislike medium candles.

Yankee has great seasonal candles for Halloween, and they have a "mixology" chart for burning 2 candles at the same time to create another scent.

I have seen some of their Halloween releases and hope that this year they have a new Halloween candle.

The strongest Pumpkin scent I have used is "Frosted Pumpkin." The 2 jars I have had have been supah-dupah strong spicy pumpkin. Sometimes it melts and is so strongly scented I have to blow it out. It makes my entire home smell like a strongly spiced pumpkin exploded...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

tomanderson said:


> Occasionally, when I am waiting for the holiday season to come around, I will check out "some of the popular online shopping sites" (you know 'em) to see if seller have stock from last year. And often, they do!
> 
> There is a very sadly discontinued triple-fragrance candle from Old Virginia Candles. It had Jack o'Lantern, Harvest Moon, and Goblins' Delight fragrances, a mix of various sweet spices and pumpkin/fruits. I think they all got bought a couple of years ago. Excellent combination of Halloween scents--any one of them is good by itself but all together they were even better.


That sounds divine! 

Too bad it is discontinued.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

hollow said:


> Ghost Town, what does Acorn and Fig smell like? I have seen it online, and always wondered. Can you describe it? TIA!


I'll try.......

It is not an overly sweet smell at all. I suppose I would liken it to some pleasant (not too strong) more mature male colognes in a way. Earthy, think of woods like cedar that smell or other very natural smells that I imagine you'd find in a wet and lush deciduous forest area.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Too bad we don't have a scratch-n-sniff option on the toolbar...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Too bad we don't have a scratch-n-sniff option on the toolbar...


LOL! Someday, hopefully! Acorn and Fig sounds delish! I need it. I went to Bath and Bodyworks and they have all summer fruit and flower candles. Boo!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

there is a facebook page for retired Yankee's. I know that the "halloween" jar can sell for over $100 dollars on ebay,very collectable...


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

OH and I love acorn and fig! I have a partially burned one I'm hoarding. Very nice to burn with Bath and Body's Fireside and Leaves (my ultimate Halloween scent). I love my candles  Think it's wrong to burn a pumpkin candle in May? I think I'm gonna break that taboo if so


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just got an email from Yankee Candle touting their "Man Candles." Maybe they should've just called them "Man-dles." The scents are Riding Mower, 2 X $, First Down & Man Town.

I can't even IMAGINE what Man Town would smell like!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oy! Now I am wanting all these wonderful scents!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

HauntedDiva said:


> OH and I love acorn and fig! I have a partially burned one I'm hoarding. Very nice to burn with Bath and Body's Fireside and Leaves (my ultimate Halloween scent). I love my candles  Think it's wrong to burn a pumpkin candle in May? I think I'm gonna break that taboo if so


Is it wrong to burn pumpkin candles in May?! its the only thing that keeps me sane.... if burning pumpkin candles in May is wrong, I dont wanna be right.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

I live about two hours from Deerfield, MA where Yankee Candle has their flagship store, haven't been in a very long time and I hear they have many new things there so I'm about due for a visit. I'm still burning the Macintosh Spice and the Home Sweet Home scented candles that one of my good friends sent me, love em and I burn all year! 
I'm very curious though on what Riding Mower smells like, hmmmmm.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Julianne said:


> I live about two hours from Deerfield, MA where Yankee Candle has their flagship store, haven't been in a very long time and I hear they have many new things there so I'm about due for a visit. I'm still burning the Macintosh Spice and the Home Sweet Home scented candles that one of my good friends sent me, love em and I burn all year!
> I'm very curious though on what Riding Mower smells like, hmmmmm.


OMG! Lucky duck!

I love Macintosh Spice! It is one of my fave Halloween scents! I burn it year round.

Riding Mower smells ALOT like "Green Grass" or "Lucky Shamrock."


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

HauntedDiva said:


> OH and I love acorn and fig! I have a partially burned one I'm hoarding. Very nice to burn with Bath and Body's Fireside and Leaves (my ultimate Halloween scent). I love my candles  Think it's wrong to burn a pumpkin candle in May? I think I'm gonna break that taboo if so


I love Bath & Body's Leaves scent! They used to have it in a body spray and I would douse myself in that. I'm pretty sure they don't make the body spray anymore though because I've not been able to find it


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I'll have to keep my eyes out for 'Leaves' this fall. I can't wait until summer is over and fall scents start coming into stock.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't believe it... I have never done it before... It's the wrong time of year ~ but all this talk about autumn scents made me go get my Pumpkin Spice candle out and light it.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't wait to smell all these new candles.....especially red velvet!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I can't believe it... I have never done it before... It's the wrong time of year ~ but all this talk about autumn scents made me go get my Pumpkin Spice candle out and light it.


LOL! Halloween peer-pressure! 

I melt Halloween candles year round...I must! It keeps me partially sane.

I love Pumpkin Spice! I am melting half a tart of Macintosh and half a tart of Creamy Caramel. It's Caramel Apple!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

....I just went out to the YC website and saw the "man candles." WTH??!! LOL! What would a candle called "Man Town" even smell like?!! ROTFL that is freakin' hilarious


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> ....I just went out to the YC website and saw the "man candles." WTH??!! LOL! What would a candle called "Man Town" even smell like?!! ROTFL that is freakin' hilarious


One of my friends posted about them on FB the other day... I thought they were JOKING! This is real? Isn't part of the reason we burn scented candles is to combat some of the 'man scents' in our home? LOLOL


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

When Yankee Candle has their semi anual sale...I stock up. You can get 6 large jar candles for $75.00. Incredible deal! They don't always have a fantastic stock to pick from...but when they do it's like being a kid on Christmas morning. I already have some fall scents lined up....if I can wait until then


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> ...And in other news, Dark Candles says that their candle production is on hold indefinitely. For Dark Candles freaks like me, this is NOT GOOD NEWS.
> 
> You can still get simmering oils from them, which I will definitely do.... but no more Dark Candles is definitely very bad news. OMG



OH CRAP! I love Dark Candles.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

*nooooooooooo!!!*

I love Dark Candles!!! Truly bad news...


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Serpentia said:


> ....I just went out to the YC website and saw the "man candles." WTH??!! LOL! What would a candle called "Man Town" even smell like?!! ROTFL that is freakin' hilarious


OMG. I had to go to the Yankee website just to see what you were talking about... And even my husband was ready to roll on the floor. I also said, "What does "Man Town" mean? How would that smell?"

My husband promptly replied, "Ass."

Too funny! Someone at Yankee has finally gone 'round the bend.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Hilda said:


> I can't believe it... I have never done it before... It's the wrong time of year ~ but all this talk about autumn scents made me go get my Pumpkin Spice candle out and light it.


Ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa! Good! Good! I burned a pumpkin candle yesterday myself...


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to these! The only Autumn-y candle I have is a Fireside one from Bath and Body works and even that's a bit more on the wintery side. I need some good pumpkin ones. 

I'm also looking forward to just having the display out. I'm sick of all this summer stuff and summer hasn't even started yet! School hasn't ended yet but I'm ready for the back to school things to come out because Halloween comes right after those!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, after all the talk about it, last week I dragged my husband to the big Yankee Candle Factory in Williamsburg. I had fun!

I tested out the "man candles," and for the most part, they DO smell like what you'd think they'd smell like... A football, fresh-cut grass, sawdust... But "Man Town" was a bit disconcerting... It smelled like men's cologne. Almost like a combination of my husband's and one of my ex-boyfriends'. Weird.

I also got to sample the TINY selection of the autumn scents - wow! The Apple Pumpkin is going to be my new favorite, I think. I mean, I still love my Pumpkin Buttercream, but MAN. This was awesome. I also liked Welcome Harvest, though it was a bit too spicy for my tastes, and Pinecone Lime. Oh, and the Red Velvet... Delicious!

I wasn't impressed with Treehouse Memories, though. Just not my cuppa. :/


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> Well, after all the talk about it, last week I dragged my husband to the big Yankee Candle Factory in Williamsburg. I had fun!
> 
> I tested out the "man candles," and for the most part, they DO smell like what you'd think they'd smell like... A football, fresh-cut grass, sawdust... But "Man Town" was a bit disconcerting... It smelled like men's cologne. Almost like a combination of my husband's and one of my ex-boyfriends'. Weird.
> 
> ...


Lucky duck! Thanks for reporting your findings! I know people are all like: "Big deal, Yankee Candles, flowers and blah blah blah." But I am telling you, that Apple Pumpkin rawkkks! I am getting enough of it to burn 24 hours a day EVERYDAY in OCTOBER!

I love Pumpkin Buttercream as well!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Apple Pumpkin DOES rock--I got a few through Ebay a week ago. It's a really exciting fragrance!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

tomanderson said:


> Apple Pumpkin DOES rock--I got a few through Ebay a week ago. It's a really exciting fragrance!


I agree heartily! I never melted a Yankee Candle until 2 Halloweens ago- my kids got me a "Frosted Pumpkin" YC. It is a strong candle! I melted it whilst I worked on props, and now I have to have a fall scented candle burning whenever I am doing Halloween related activities.

Apple Pumpkin does indeed rock. I will be purchasing some "Dark Candles" scented oils for this season, but I will be stocking up on Apple Pumpkin. This scent sold out last year, so be warned that if you want it, purchase early and make sure you get enough to last! 

Enjoy your bounty, tomanderson!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Hilda said:


> Too bad we don't have a scratch-n-sniff option on the toolbar...


The YC catalogs actually are scratch and sniff. I LOVE to get one each year.



Serpentia said:


> Is it wrong to burn pumpkin candles in May?! its the only thing that keeps me sane.... if burning pumpkin candles in May is wrong, I dont wanna be right.


Heck no, it's not wrong. I do all sorts of things to keep the Halloween spirit alive throughout the year.



Julianne said:


> I'm still burning the Macintosh Spice and the Home Sweet Home scented candles that one of my good friends sent me, love em and I burn all year!


I LOVED that Home Sweet Home scent last year. It smelled SOOOO good.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i will take yall advice and buy an apple pumpkin; however i have bought at least 3 yankee candles over the years and they never smelled at all. after smelling 2 trapp candles at a street of dreams tour i was hooked on guava mango and tuberose but they are both very fruity probably better for spring and summer.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

mamadada said:


> i will take yall advice and buy an apple pumpkin; however i have bought at least 3 yankee candles over the years and they never smelled at all. after smelling 2 trapp candles at a street of dreams tour i was hooked on guava mango and tuberose but they are both very fruity probably better for spring and summer.


If you have a candle/candles that are not meeting your expectations, Yankee will exchange them for you. I have never exchanged, but lots of people do!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

mamadada said:


> i will take yall advice and buy an apple pumpkin; however i have bought at least 3 yankee candles over the years and they never smelled at all. after smelling 2 trapp candles at a street of dreams tour i was hooked on guava mango and tuberose but they are both very fruity probably better for spring and summer.


Wow...that's nuts. The Yankee Candles I've had were SUPER smelly. I could smell the scent all through the house.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Agreed, I've always had good luck with my YC having strong scents. Good to know they have good customer service.

What other combinations of scents does everyone do to get a Fall/Halloween feel in the air?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Agreed, I've always had good luck with my YC having strong scents. Good to know they have good customer service.
> 
> What other combinations of scents does everyone do to get a Fall/Halloween feel in the air?


OMG- talk about the wrong question...are you ready to hear my list?

Autumn Wreath
Autumn Leaves
Autumn Fruit- sounds weird, smells great
any Pumpkin scent. Frosted Pumpkin is strong! Spiced Pumpkin, Pumpkin Buttercream
Macintosh Spice.
Macintosh
Granny Smith
Creamy Caramel- I combine a half a tart of an apple scent, and half a tart of a pumpkin scent, and melt with a tealight in a tart burner. Caramel Apple!
Patchouli, which is also labeled under "Witches Brew."
Super Sweet Pumpkin- a sweet combo pf Pumpkin and Buttercream, smells like a Pumpkin cake w. frosting
Half a tart of Macintosh, half a tart of Midsummer's Night, in the tart warmer= Poison Apple

I have only been melting Halloween/Fall candles for a few years, so I am sure there are more experienced than I in the candle department. 
I do know that NEW fall and Halloween scents will be arriving this summer. Yankee Candle will be having a Semi Annual Sale starting somewhere between June3-6, and it will last about a month. Great time to stock up on scents for fall.

I have to add- melting scented candles is an easy way to add Fall/Halloween flavor to your home. I never melted candles at all in my home, until my kids got me a pumpkin candle a few years ago. The scent of pumpkin in my home is now required!

I would love to hear other members opinions on candles and scents!

http://www.facebook.com/notes/ultimate-yankee-candle-scent-list/a-z-scent-list/183046271776054 Complete Yankee Candle scent list. Some are retired and not available.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hollow, I love your enthusiasm for Yankee Candles! I have a male decorator friend whom I talk to on the phone, and at first my husband was a wee bit jealous... but one night he kept walking through the room and when I got off the phone he said he was no longer worried because we had been discussing Yankee Candles for over an hour! He just said we were weirdos. LOLOLOLOL I feel bad for my hubby, because he knows I love pumpkin scented candles and he keeps buying all different ones from people where he works (you know those school fund raising events) ~ I hope he never finds the box of them hidden in the garage. I just can't burn anything but Yankee Candles. Other candles make me feel ill.

QUOTE=EvilMel;1268924]The YC catalogs actually are scratch and sniff. I LOVE to get one each year.

Get out of town! How do I get one of these?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Hollow, I love your enthusiasm for Yankee Candles! I have a male decorator friend whom I talk to on the phone, and at first my husband was a wee bit jealous... but one night he kept walking through the room and when I got off the phone he said he was no longer worried because we had been discussing Yankee Candles for over an hour! He just said we were weirdos. LOLOLOLOL I feel bad for my hubby, because he knows I love pumpkin scented candles and he keeps buying all different ones from people where he works (you know those school fund raising events) ~ I hope he never finds the box of them hidden in the garage. I just can't burn anything but Yankee Candles. Other candles make me feel ill.
> 
> QUOTE=EvilMel;1268924]The YC catalogs actually are scratch and sniff. I LOVE to get one each year.
> 
> Get out of town! How do I get one of these?


To request a catalog, go to YankeeCandle.com and at the upper right hand side there will be a "Request Catalog" tab to click and give them your info. If you don't get it within 6-8 weeks, call their customer service and request it. Remember, the stuff in their catalogs can be sold out by the time you get the catalog.

Hilda- I am a obsessed! I love the scents of pumpkin and apple in my home year round! I am glad I have a fellow haunter that has similar tastes! Let us please discuss the new fall scents when they appear, please!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I went for it & bought some of the "Mandles" as I like to call them. I got Riding Mower & 2 X 4 & they smell just like what you think they'd smell like, fresh cut lawn & woodsy. I like them both. I got a car freshener of Man Town & it smells like bad men's cologne. Skip it. I opened it, smelled it, gagged & immediately put it in the trash. I didn't get the other scent, but I got some small travel tins of Sun & Sand which smell just like the beach.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I went for it & bought some of the "Mandles" as I like to call them. I got Riding Mower & 2 X 4 & they smell just like what you think they'd smell like, fresh cut lawn & woodsy. I like them both. I got a car freshener of Man Town & it smells like bad men's cologne. Skip it. I opened it, smelled it, gagged & immediately put it in the trash. I didn't get the other scent, but I got some small travel tins of Sun & Sand which smell just like the beach.


I like Sun and Sand, it does smell like the beach. You can return any candle that smells yucky to you...if you have time, go exchange it for another! Go get something fall and yummy!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

hollow said:


> Lucky duck! Thanks for reporting your findings! I know people are all like: "Big deal, Yankee Candles, flowers and blah blah blah." But I am telling you, that Apple Pumpkin rawkkks! I am getting enough of it to burn 24 hours a day EVERYDAY in OCTOBER!
> 
> I love Pumpkin Buttercream as well!


I got a couple votives of the Apple Pumpkin last year just to try. AMAZING!!! When I went back to get more....gone! I'm definitely getting a large jar this year.....and of course....TONS of votives!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

hollow said:


> I would love to hear other members opinions on candles and scents!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/notes/ultimate-yankee-candle-scent-list/a-z-scent-list/183046271776054 Complete Yankee Candle scent list. Some are retired and not available.


Ooooooooh, hollow, bad question! We could be here all day! I suppose I'll just go with my own favorites. You probably aren't as interested in opinions for the ones we DON'T like.

Almond Cookie - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. It reminds me of baking with my mom or grandmother.
Banana Nut Bread (retired) - We managed to snag one of these last year in Yankee's Treasures display, and OMG. I finally had to MAKE banana nut bread myself because it was driving us nuts to smell it so much.
Bay Breeze - It reminds me of vacations to the beach when I was young.
Be Thankful - I burn this one ONLY in November and December. How they managed to capture the scent of an actual Thanksgiving meal I will never know.
Blueberry Muffin - DROOL.
Cafe Au Lait - I would burn this all day, every day if I could afford the darn things. I LOOOOOOOVE the smell of coffee.
Clean Cotton (and all other laundry/linen scents) - It's just comforting.
Eggnog - I like this one, but my husband doesn't. But then, he doesn't like actual eggnog. Go figure.
Festival of Lights - I'm on the fence about this one, actually. Sometimes it's just a bit too strong for me.
Fresh Mint - Such a clean, fresh smell! My husband says it just smells like chewing gum, though. 
Gingerbread - Mmmmm...
Granny Smith (retired) - The perfect apple scent. It's apparently retired, but I can still find it every once in a while at the big Yankee store in Williamsburg.
Green Grass (retired) - The summers of my childhood.
Hazelnut Coffee - My husband's favorite coffee scent. I love it, too, though the plain coffee one is my favorite.
Lavender Vanilla - Aromatherapy at its best.
MacIntosh - Honestly, it reminds me of a shampoo my mother used when I was very, very young. (Anyone remember Helene Curtis?)
MacIntosh Spice - Another one I would burn all day, every day if I could.
Midsummer Night - Probably my husband's favorite. It is nice, but sometimes a bit much for me.
Mistletoe - My favorite Christmas scent, hands down.
Mountain Lake (retired) - A lovely summer scent. Really hard to find anymore.
Mountain Lodge - It smells like my grandfather did. He died when I was six years old, but I still remember that scent. ♥
Orange Dreamsicle - Another perfect summer scent.
Pineapple Cilantro - YUM!
Pink Sands - Anyone else think this smells like a fruity mixed drink? I love it. I keep this in my bathroom.
Pumpkin Buttercream - Easily my favorite fall scent.
Pumpkin Pie - Love this one, too.
Red Apple Wreath - Another nice Christmas one.
Sweet Strawberry - So perfect for summer!


I'm sure there are others that I missed as I scanned the list, but that's the majority of the ones I love. Mostly food scents. I'm not crazy about flowery scents. Allergies and whatnot.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL Love the enthusiasm!!

Isn't it funny how we all have strong perferences?! I'm with you stormygirl ~ for some reason I don't like the flowery scents, but ironically I've learned not to burn the cookies, pies or muffins ones. I EAT ALL DAY LONG while they are burning. They just stimulate my appetite! LOL I guess I stick more to the mildly spicy scents...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

hollow said:


> I like Sun and Sand, it does smell like the beach. You can return any candle that smells yucky to you...if you have time, go exchange it for another! Go get something fall and yummy!


I didn't know that! I just bought the car fresheners, the flat, jar shaped ones so I've only tossed a few bucks. I knew better than to invest in the big candles for the scents I knew I wasn't sure of. I'd forgotten I did get the other scent in the car freshener, First Down. I found it under some papers last nite. It smelled like musty old people. Just horrid. I thought it'd smell like leather but nope, not even close. That freshener too went in the trash.

I highly recommend Riding Mower & 2 X 4 though. 2 X 4 is almost a fall smell, it's got a bit of burning wood scent in it.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I smelled the 2x4 at the store yesterday. Yup...smells like wood LOL!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I didn't know that! I just bought the car fresheners, the flat, jar shaped ones so I've only tossed a few bucks. I knew better than to invest in the big candles for the scents I knew I wasn't sure of. I'd forgotten I did get the other scent in the car freshener, First Down. I found it under some papers last nite. It smelled like musty old people. Just horrid. I thought it'd smell like leather but nope, not even close. That freshener too went in the trash.


I used to get the tiny tarts that you melt in those little burners, or buy votives first. That way I don't waste money on some scent that I don't like. Do they still make those little tarts? You all have me in the mood to go try some new scents!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I used to get the tiny tarts that you melt in those little burners, or buy votives first. That way I don't waste money on some scent that I don't like. Do they still make those little tarts? You all have me in the mood to go try some new scents!


 Hilda, they do. On or about June 6th, YC is having a sale. I believe that their tarts and votives will be $1 instead of $1.99. The YC facebook peeps said it will run 30 days. I am waiting to get a few scents during the sale.

I don't think the new fall scents will be included, but I am not sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> Ooooooooh, hollow, bad question! We could be here all day! I suppose I'll just go with my own favorites. You probably aren't as interested in opinions for the ones we DON'T like.
> 
> Almond Cookie - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. It reminds me of baking with my mom or grandmother.
> Banana Nut Bread (retired) - We managed to snag one of these last year in Yankee's Treasures display, and OMG. I finally had to MAKE banana nut bread myself because it was driving us nuts to smell it so much.
> ...


Love your list! Granny Apple is back right now on the YC website as a "Treasure."


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Hilda said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL Love the enthusiasm!!
> 
> Isn't it funny how we all have strong perferences?! I'm with you stormygirl ~ for some reason I don't like the flowery scents, but ironically I've learned not to burn the cookies, pies or muffins ones. I EAT ALL DAY LONG while they are burning. They just stimulate my appetite! LOL I guess I stick more to the mildly spicy scents...


Oh, Hilda, please know you are NOT alone! Have you ever smelled the YC "Jelly Donut." If you sniff it when it is in the jar- it smells HORRIBLE. If you melt it, and a big wax pool forms- OMG it smells just like a jelly donut. I feel like I am trapped inside a jelly donut or a delish bakery! I have to have coffee when I melt it, it's that good!

Hilda- you know Yankee is coming out with a "cake" line this Fall, correct? lolololololol!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

you are correct! semi starts june 6th! and next week atleast my store is getting the new fall scents which apple pumpkin is included!!!! There will be votives that you can try for 99 cents!!! The tarts and votives that are a dollar will be any fragrances that will be retired, or spring and summer. Sometimes at the last moment they will add in a bit of fall but usually they want to get all that summer junk out and make room for fall!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic!! Thank you for the information!!

We gave out YC votives wrapped in tulle with a satin ribbons in glass holders with etched inspirational words on them as party favors at my baby shower. You know I am thinking that any of the Halloween votives would be lovely as favors at an (adult) Halloween gathering, wrapped in black/orange tulle circles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> you are correct! semi starts june 6th! and next week atleast my store is getting the new fall scents which apple pumpkin is included!!!! There will be votives that you can try for 99 cents!!! The tarts and votives that are a dollar will be any fragrances that will be retired, or spring and summer. Sometimes at the last moment they will add in a bit of fall but usually they want to get all that summer junk out and make room for fall!!!


Thanks for the expert confimation, B.W.!

Hilda, votives in black tulle sounds lurvely! :


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

thankyou for the info!!!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks can't wait to get an apple pumpkin one!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

SAMHAYNES said:


> thanks can't wait to get an apple pumpkin one!!


I hope when you do get it, you like it. We went to a Yankee Candle outlet near our home and I got 2 jars of Apple Pumpkin, but they had a yellow sticker on the bottom so I believe the candle is a "second.' It smells ok-ish, but not as good as I remember.

So- 1.) The scent I remember has become too idealized in my mind and I will never be satisfied again b/c I am expecting too much

or 2.) The jar is indeed somehow defective and the scent isn't quite right.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I was psyched to find a small jar of Trick-or-Treat at a sale this weekend. Does it smell like Christmas Cookies to anyone else? At any rate, still smells yummy. Also found a votive of Storm Watch, & while I'm itching to burn it to see what it smells like, I'm kind of waiting to use it at just the right time.

Am burning "Apple Berry Spice" & "Sun-Kissed Leaves" as I type (even though it's a rainy day) and it really smells good - like sitting around the campfire on a summer evening. Thanks for all the info on the upcoming sales - will check out our local YC & get an "Apple Pumpkin" since it's getting rave reviews.

Oh *hollow*, I wonder if it was old stock? While the YC's I've had have always had good shelf like, maybe these were stored in less-than-ideal conditions & deteriorated because of it? Maybe you can get a newer one on sale now  Also, this combo: _"Creamy Caramel- I combine a half a tart of an apple scent, and half a tart of a pumpkin scent, and melt with a tealight in a tart burner. Caramel Apple!"_ I will ~definitely try (luv carmel apples!)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Ween12amEternal said:


> I was psyched to find a small jar of Trick-or-Treat at a sale this weekend. Does it smell like Christmas Cookies to anyone else? At any rate, still smells yummy. Also found a votive of Storm Watch, & while I'm itching to burn it to see what it smells like, I'm kind of waiting to use it at just the right time.
> 
> Am burning "Apple Berry Spice" & "Sun-Kissed Leaves" as I type (even though it's a rainy day) and it really smells good - like sitting around the campfire on a summer evening. Thanks for all the info on the upcoming sales - will check out our local YC & get an "Apple Pumpkin" since it's getting rave reviews.
> 
> ...


I actually have been melting it more and the smell is getting stronger. i am pretty sure it is a "second,' b/c it has a yellow sticker on the bottom that I have heard indicates it is "lesser' quality somehow. 

The YC fb page said the sale starts tomorrow, but that coupons will not be given either online or in store. Please let tell us what you all get and if there are any halloween items!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/fall-fragrances

Fall fragrance preview! 99 cent votives! Yay!

Treehouse Memories-Warm, earthy woods wrapped in sweet, familiar spices evoke memories of crisp Autumn days spent amongst the changing leaves. 

Whoopie Pie-Mmmmm! Creamy vanilla frosting meets moist, rich, chocolate for a treat that is so real you may want to lick your fingers! 

Season's Blessings-Mmmmm! Creamy vanilla frosting meets moist, rich, chocolate for a treat that is so real you may want to lick your fingers! 

Harvest Welcome-Welcome home! Cozy up with this inviting combination of farm-fresh pumpkins spiced with just the right amount of brisk autumn air. 

Caramel Pecan Pie-A mouthwatering invitation . . . serve up a buttery slice of gooey goodness with this scrumptious recipe of walnuts, pecans and creamy caramel. 

Apple Pumpkin-Cultivated with care . . . home-grown apples and pumpkins blended with ginger and clove.

These aren't my personal descriptions- just copied from Yankee.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Fantastic!! Thank you for the information!!
> 
> We gave out YC votives wrapped in tulle with a satin ribbons in glass holders with etched inspirational words on them as party favors at my baby shower. You know I am thinking that any of the Halloween votives would be lovely as favors at an (adult) Halloween gathering, wrapped in black/orange tulle circles.


What a wonderful idea Hilda! I have an event in late October, and I think I'm going to buy several votives while they're on sale now and somehow wrap them up as favors. I'll be sure to post pictures if I end up doing this!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

hollow said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/fall-fragrances
> 
> Fall fragrance preview! 99 cent votives! Yay!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up, Hollow. Just ordered one sample of every one of these, plus I needed one of those Illuma-lids anyways - so threw that in there too. 

Still mourning the loss of my beloved Dark Candles, but a chick has to make do. Hopefully I will find something I like here.... I did find a large YC Pumpkin Pie jar that I completely forgot I had, so meanwhile I am enjoying that.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> What a wonderful idea Hilda! I have an event in late October, and I think I'm going to buy several votives while they're on sale now and somehow wrap them up as favors. I'll be sure to post pictures if I end up doing this!


I can't wait to see what you do!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Hollow. Just ordered one sample of every one of these, plus I needed one of those Illuma-lids anyways - so threw that in there too.
> 
> Still mourning the loss of my beloved Dark Candles, but a chick has to make do. Hopefully I will find something I like here.... I did find a large YC Pumpkin Pie jar that I completely forgot I had, so meanwhile I am enjoying that.


I haven't been a Yankee Candle-r for long, but I do know they will come out with specific "Halloween" candles. These are the "fall" candles.

Last year I only really like one of their fall candles- Pumpkin Buttercream. When the Halloween candles came out, I ordered tons of "Witches Brew," which is Patchouli really.

I called YC customer service this am and asked when the Halloween items would be out. The rep was very nice and said she did not have any hard dates, but thought the last week of July or so.

People are speculating on the Halloween candles: in the past, they've had black licorice, boo-nilla, etc. 

I ordered the votive samplers as well- great minds think alike - and decided that if I didn't love the scent, to wait until the Halloween candles appear.

I am sorry about your beloved Dark Candles. I have seen on Pumpkin Rots blog that he is a fan as well.

Yankee Candles are very festive and womanly, so I know they do not appeal to all segments of our haunting community.

I know that it has made my halloween more festive to have a scented home.

Anybody that would like to review their scents when they get them? I would love to hear your opinion!

I adore Pumpkin Pie!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I can't wait to see what you do!!


Me too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

The YC facebook page peeps are saying fall scents will be arriving in stores in a couple weeks. In jar form...Bewitching Halloween may be able to give us the 411.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

^Woot - can't wait! Will be browsing the YC site for those samplers. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

approx 8:47 youtube review of fall scents! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lgO3q3WaHI&feature=plcp


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

hollow said:


> approx 8:47 youtube review of fall scents!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lgO3q3WaHI&feature=plcp


Hmm, interesting review. However to truly judge, I need to smell the candle as it is burning - that's when you get the full flavor of whats going on. I'm confused now becase some of the ones I thought I would like most, she really didn't like at all... so should be interesting


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> Hmm, interesting review. However to truly judge, I need to smell the candle as it is burning - that's when you get the full flavor of whats going on. I'm confused now becase some of the ones I thought I would like most, she really didn't like at all... so should be interesting



I agree. The melted/burning scent can be different from the "cold" candle scent. I am waiting on the votives, and will make decisions after I melt them.

I like REALLY strong scents. I mean, so strong that it makes you feel slightly woozy.

Come on Yankee, ship my votives! I need to smell them...


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

DARK CANDLES IS TEMPORARILY BAAAAAAAAACK!!!!! 

Anyone interested, go order your favorite stuffs now! 

With that said, I am still very interested in what YC has to offer, and will be purchasing from them as well. Just thought DC junkies would want to know. The mere idea of Dark Carnival vanishing from the earth makes me hyperventilate in fear.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I have nothing of substance to add today ~ just wanted to say that I enjoy how passionate you all are about your candles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I have nothing of substance to add today ~ just wanted to say that I enjoy how passionate you all are about your candles.


Well, I am glad we all can gather here and discuss our candle desires! I must add I don't really burn candles very often in spring and summer- but those cozy fall scents are just wonderful. I am so looking forward to the new scents!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> DARK CANDLES IS TEMPORARILY BAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!
> 
> Anyone interested, go order your favorite stuffs now!
> 
> With that said, I am still very interested in what YC has to offer, and will be purchasing from them as well. Just thought DC junkies would want to know. The mere idea of Dark Carnival vanishing from the earth makes me hyperventilate in fear.


Hopping over to peruse! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hit the semi anual sale and got me some Harvest Welcome and Apple Pumpkin votives. Amazing!!! I also grabbed a couple of the treehouse ones....haven't burned them yet though. I also got a medium jar of a swirled harvest scent that is outragious in a good way!! Definitely going back to grab a few more of those...as they were on sale for $12. LOVE the semi anual sale!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

You ladies are cracking me the hell up. I love your enthusiasm over candles. Seriously, it's very endearing and it makes me want to mozy down to the YC store and pick some stuff up before we begin our 2012 display build.

Keep the Yankee Candle thread going. It's cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/new-fragrances

Red alert! Fall scents ONLINE! Use code FCY12 for 10 bucks off a 25 dollar purchase! Fly, my pretties! Fly!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> You ladies are cracking me the hell up. I love your enthusiasm over candles. Seriously, it's very endearing and it makes me want to mozy down to the YC store and pick some stuff up before we begin our 2012 display build.
> 
> Keep the Yankee Candle thread going. It's cool.


Thank goodness! I was hoping the rest of the haunters wouldn't verbally abuse me for starting and keeping alive a thread about candles.

I guarantee a more festive Halloween if your home smells like pumpkin, apple, or spice during the magical halloween season.

I can't build props now without a fall scented candle melting in my area. Combined with halloween music, I waft about on halloween happiness for a good 2 months.

Thanks GhostTown!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/new-fragrances
> 
> Red alert! Fall scents ONLINE! Use code FCY12 for 10 bucks off a 25 dollar purchase! Fly, my pretties! Fly!


'Red alert!'  I just fell off my chair laughing!!! 

(furiously scribbling down code....) Thanks!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Hollow!

I'm a creature of habit and have stuck by my favorite Halloween and Christmas candle scents for literally 15 years. This thread has inspired me to try something different! I am excited to have just used Hollow's 'Red Alert' and got one of each votive sampler of any fall scents they had! LOL I think I'll do the same to try new Christmas scents as well.

So I got Harvest Welcome, Apple Cider, Autumn Leaves, Autumn Wreath, Farmer's Market, Harvest, Pumpkin Buttercream, Spiced Pumpkin, Be Thankful, Mountain Lodge, Red Apple Wreath, and just to get another to reach the amount needed for the discount, I threw in a Lilac Blossoms. They were sold out of the sampler votive of the Apple Pumpkin ~ dang it! Looking at my list I must have missed Pumpkin Pie. They make a Pumpkin Pie... don't they? 

My husband's away on business and whenever I use PayPal he gets an email on his phone ~ He's gonna think I'm having a midlife crisis in that I ordered anything other than a pumpkin candle. LOL I'm blaming you folks!!

I can't wait til they arrive!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> You ladies are cracking me the hell up. I love your enthusiasm over candles. Seriously, it's very endearing and it makes me want to mozy down to the YC store and pick some stuff up before we begin our 2012 display build.
> 
> Keep the Yankee Candle thread going. It's cool.


Candle enthusiasm can be pretty serious! My mom, for the last 20 years, has asked for little other than candles for her birthday, Mother's Day, Christmas, etc. It's part of her nightly ritual to walk around the house and light them up. At any given time, there are usually a dozen burning at once (she's big into candle holders and pretty light displays as well, not just the scent-y ones). I'm pretty sure she took a part time job at a Hallmark store just to get a Yankee Candle discount! Contrast this to my mother-in-law, who grew up with a fireman father who didn't even permit the family to have lights on their Christmas tree, let along burning candles. And since my father-in-law doesn't like the "stink" of candles, I've never seen a single one lit at their house. I think they get a little freaked out when they come visit my parents!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

hollow said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/new-fragrances
> 
> Red alert! Fall scents ONLINE! Use code FCY12 for 10 bucks off a 25 dollar purchase! Fly, my pretties! Fly!


Hollow - do you know how long the coupon code is good for? I'm waiting for a few votives to arrive so I can sample before I order a full-sized candle.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

My wife got me that "Autumn Festival" candle from the Home Classics line 3 years ago.
I have looked high and low for that candle every year since then... until last year when they were re-introduced to Target.
I was so excited to see it! I am hoping that they sell them again this year! 
If so, I may need to buy a few (15-20) of them!

This scent brings back SO much nostalgia for me!! It makes me so happy every time I smell it!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> You ladies are cracking me the hell up. I love your enthusiasm over candles. Seriously, it's very endearing and it makes me want to mozy down to the YC store and pick some stuff up before we begin our 2012 display build.
> 
> Keep the Yankee Candle thread going. It's cool.



Thanks for the heads up.  I checked a few times last week and there was nothing yet. Last year I only got 1, yep 1 Apple Pumpkin votive because that is all they had left. I was eagerly awaiting Apple Pumpkins re-appearance this year


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Countess Dracula said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I checked a few times last week and there was nothing yet. Last year I only got 1, yep 1 Apple Pumpkin votive because that is all they had left. I was eagerly awaiting Apple Pumpkins re-appearance this year


Now we know who got the last Apple Pumpkin votive! LOL

Yep ~ My hubby just called from Pittsburgh and asked 'What's with all the candles all of a sudden?!!?'


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> Hollow - do you know how long the coupon code is good for? I'm waiting for a few votives to arrive so I can sample before I order a full-sized candle.


 I believe the candle coupon will be good until the 30th of June. It is listed on this oage, 3rd coupon down. http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Now we know who got the last Apple Pumpkin votive! LOL
> 
> Yep ~ My hubby just called from Pittsburgh and asked 'What's with all the candles all of a sudden?!!?'


LOL! What did you tell him? Online peer pressure?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Xfireboyx said:


> My wife got me that "Autumn Festival" candle from the Home Classics line 3 years ago.
> I have looked high and low for that candle every year since then... until last year when they were re-introduced to Target.
> I was so excited to see it! I am hoping that they sell them again this year!
> If so, I may need to buy a few (15-20) of them!
> ...


That is so neat! Isn't funny how a scent brings those happy memories back? They say scent tops sight, taste, and hearing as the sense that is most powerful.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Stormygirl, Grannysmith should be in stores now (unless they sold out) since it was a Treasure brought back last month. Also, Banana Nut Bread will be in stores this month. We're getting ours in next week but won't put them out for a while. Go and check your local store. The Grannysmith should be on sale for half off during the Semi-Annual sale. Good luck!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

kjbittick said:


> Stormygirl, Grannysmith should be in stores now (unless they sold out) since it was a Treasure brought back last month. Also, Banana Nut Bread will be in stores this month. We're getting ours in next week but won't put them out for a while. Go and check your local store. The Grannysmith should be on sale for half off during the Semi-Annual sale. Good luck!


Buh. How long is this semi-annual sale? I'm on vacation as of Saturday... I WILL HAVE TIME! Must get the Banana Nut Bread, if nothing else. And the Apple Pumpkin. And Granny Smith. And Pumpkin Buttercream. Oh, and a Cafe Au Lait, too...


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

So I bought two large jars of Apple Pumpkin. They should be here in a few days; very excited. I will probably stop into my local YC in the next few days and see what they have in store as well. Trying to save a bit for the Boney Bunch launch on August 4th. In January, during the last sale, I bought a large jar of pumpkin buttercream. WOW does that have a strong throw  YC's Spiced pumpkin has always been a favorite too. Oddly I sometimes feel bad burning them ... don't want to waste them. But I keep looking at my pumpkin buttercream and thinking it may get an appearance before this week is out.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Just ordered a dozen of the Apple Pumpkin votives but couldn't find that scent in the jar size on their site. I didn't want to wait so may just have to check for it in the stores.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Just ordered a dozen of the Apple Pumpkin votives but couldn't find that scent in the jar size on their site. I didn't want to wait so may just have to check for it in the stores.


I searched around a bit too but finally found them here http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/new-fragrances/apple-pumpkin
It was under new fragrances but oddly only the votives are under fall fragrance preview 

I'm definitely thinking about picking up a few votives in store as well ( assuming they still have them ).


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

The sale goes on until July 8th. The new fall votives are on sale for .99, but the large jars are not on sale. Pumpkin bttrcrm is on sale in the med tumblers.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Countess Dracula said:


> I searched around a bit too but finally found them here http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/new-fragrances/apple-pumpkin
> It was under new fragrances but oddly only the votives are under fall fragrance preview


Thanks for the info Countess.  I should've asked here first instead of searching their site at 1:30 in the morning lol. I wonder if Bed Bath & Beyond will be carrying the Apple Pumpkin scent. I always have coupons for them and there's one within 5 miles of my house. The YC store is in the next county over.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Thanks Hollow!
> 
> I'm a creature of habit and have stuck by my favorite Halloween and Christmas candle scents for literally 15 years. This thread has inspired me to try something different! I am excited to have just used Hollow's 'Red Alert' and got one of each votive sampler of any fall scents they had! LOL I think I'll do the same to try new Christmas scents as well.
> 
> ...


I love your scent selection! Yes, their Pumpkin Pie is gorgeous! My shipping is slow this time- they said due to the sale they are behind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Countess Dracula said:


> So I bought two large jars of Apple Pumpkin. They should be here in a few days; very excited. I will probably stop into my local YC in the next few days and see what they have in store as well. Trying to save a bit for the Boney Bunch launch on August 4th. In January, during the last sale, I bought a large jar of pumpkin buttercream. WOW does that have a strong throw  YC's Spiced pumpkin has always been a favorite too. Oddly I sometimes feel bad burning them ... don't want to waste them. But I keep looking at my pumpkin buttercream and thinking it may get an appearance before this week is out.


Yes...I am burning one Apple Pumpkin jar right now- it is so good. Pumpkin Buttercream is delish!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> Candle enthusiasm can be pretty serious! My mom, for the last 20 years, has asked for little other than candles for her birthday, Mother's Day, Christmas, etc. It's part of her nightly ritual to walk around the house and light them up. At any given time, there are usually a dozen burning at once (she's big into candle holders and pretty light displays as well, not just the scent-y ones). I'm pretty sure she took a part time job at a Hallmark store just to get a Yankee Candle discount! Contrast this to my mother-in-law, who grew up with a fireman father who didn't even permit the family to have lights on their Christmas tree, let along burning candles. And since my father-in-law doesn't like the "stink" of candles, I've never seen a single one lit at their house. I think they get a little freaked out when they come visit my parents!


Your Mom sounds like I'd want to be her bff!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Thanks for the info Countess.  I should've asked here first instead of searching their site at 1:30 in the morning lol. I wonder if Bed Bath & Beyond will be carrying the Apple Pumpkin scent. I always have coupons for them and there's one within 5 miles of my house. The YC store is in the next county over.


I'm always online, shopping around at 1:30 am too  Last year, after Apple Pumpkin sold out so quickly, I went to BB&B to see if they would have any ( or something very close to it). Sadly they had nothing. Not sure about this year though. Apple Pumpkin was a limited edition last year and is now "regular". So they might. Definitely doesn't hurt to look.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Fyi, was in Yankee the other day for the SAS and Harvest welcome and Treehouse Memories smell divine!  (not to mentioni the whoopie pie) hehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

HauntedDiva said:


> Fyi, was in Yankee the other day for the SAS and Harvest welcome and Treehouse Memories smell divine!  (not to mentioni the whoopie pie) hehe


Oooh, I can't wait to to smell them! I ordered them online and they will be here on the 21st- I am dying! We live about 75 miles from our nearest Yankee...the Hallmark in our town closed.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I have my old Pumpkin Spice burning while I do housework today ~ Sigh..... sooooooooo nice.

I can't wait for my votive order to arrive!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

I was burning Pumpkin Buttercream today. My husband got a bale of straw for various yard projects.

It is 92 here today, but I stood in the kitchen smelling my Pumpkin Buttercream and looked at my bale of straw and pretended it was fall.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I have received my YC Fall votive samples, on Saturday. They are so strongly scented that they perfume the air of the room where I am keeping them, its a small room true - but still.  They're shut away in a drawer, and I still smell them. I like strong scents so this is great imo. 

I have to say that I don't think that I agree with the YouTube reviewer posted earlier in the thread; I'm a little more forgiving. I started with the candle whose smell I liked least, "cold." I am currently burning "Whoopie pie" and, "hot" it is pretty interesting. Currently mulling over ordering more votives of that; I think it prefer it to Dark Candle's chocolate scent, which I think is called Chocolate Bat. CB is good but this might be better. 

Will post more reviews as I burn 'em. 

It was about 85 degrees here today but in my head, it is always late Fall.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia, It will be interesting sharing thoughts about the candles. I am eagerly awaiting my order of votives.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

^^^ Indeed it will. I was surprised how strongly YC stuff is scented. Its really strong, and I like that. I know not everyone does, for instance if my mother gets wind of a scented candle she runs for the hills, claiming allergies. Have no idea if thats true, since to hear her tell it she is all but allergic to herself. 

Based on reviews here I just went ahead and ordered an Apple Pumpkin jar before I even got the test votive, since we have a sale code. This was a good move since I like the scent, even cold. I think I'll like the jar.

Meanwhile I am still enjoying my YC Pumpkin Pie jar. Thats really nice, for anyone considering it. Season's Blessings seems REALLY strong but will wait for a 'hot" assessment before I pass final judgement. 

In other news, tonight my husband took me to task for storing my Grandin Road Venetian Victoria after I got a full-size mannequin in Jan. 2012. "So where is she?!!" Obviously Vicky will have to make a reappearance. Its all good; we're halfway through June, its not too early. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just burned the Treehouse memories votive last night. I really like it!! Definitely going to get more of those.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I know this is kind of a weird question BUT what does the Harvest Welcome smell like?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

EvilMel said:


> I know this is kind of a weird question BUT what does the Harvest Welcome smell like?


http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/new-fragrances/harvest-welcome

About This Fragrance
Welcome home! Cozy up with this inviting combination of farm-fresh pumpkins spiced with just the right amount of brisk autumn air.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Trinity1 said:


> Just burned the Treehouse memories votive last night. I really like it!! Definitely going to get more of those.


What does it smell like to you?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

hollow said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/new-fragrances/harvest-welcome
> 
> About This Fragrance
> Welcome home! Cozy up with this inviting combination of farm-fresh pumpkins spiced with just the right amount of brisk autumn air.


Oh! Interesting. I love pumpkin anything.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Someone on the YC fb said it is "Spiced Orange with a hint of pumpkin."

My first order won't be here until June 21st, so I will have to just wait and give you my detailed report after they arrive.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ugh, you guys are making me so jealous. Right now I am B-R-O-K-E, so Yankees are out of the question. Instead I went to Wal-Mart and got their Hazelnut Cream jar candle, and I have to say, it's not bad for $5. It's almost the same size as a large Yankee, and it _almost_ smells like Pumpkin Buttercream. Almost.

I can see now I'm going to have to start a Yankee Candle fund and throw all my spare change into it. By September I should have a good amount for some candles!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

EvilMel said:


> I know this is kind of a weird question BUT what does the Harvest Welcome smell like?


This is my "cold" impression: its really fruity and spicy, without any pumpkin input at all. I like it, but if there's any pumpkin in there it does not jump out at you. 

When burning it might be different, we shall see.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

EvilMel said:


> Oh! Interesting. I love pumpkin anything.


Ditto!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> Ugh, you guys are making me so jealous. Right now I am B-R-O-K-E, so Yankees are out of the question. Instead I went to Wal-Mart and got their Hazelnut Cream jar candle, and I have to say, it's not bad for $5. It's almost the same size as a large Yankee, and it _almost_ smells like Pumpkin Buttercream. Almost.
> 
> I can see now I'm going to have to start a Yankee Candle fund and throw all my spare change into it. By September I should have a good amount for some candles!


Hey, Stormy, it is ok. Have you ever seen Better Homes and Gardens Wax Cubes at Walmart? They are little plastic rectangles full of cubed wax (no- really!) that are usually on the candle aisle. They ROCK! They are only 2 bucks a container, and have either 6 or 8 cubes in each container. If you have a tart warmer and some walmart tea lights, you get great scent out of those little cubes. The green apple and pumpkin spice cubes are delish! They have Ginger Spice cake, bakery scents, etc. I actually have stopped buying so much Yankee and have been melting the cubes.I love Yankee but good golly gosh almost $30 bucks for a candle is deadly!

Their winter/Christmas cubes are great as well. They have a Spiced Orange you could melt with a pumpkin cube...a bakery scent with a pumpkin cube, etc. I swear they are good. They had a Fraser Fir scent last year that blew Yankee away...an orange cupcake scent...so delish.

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...x+cubes&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0

Here is a link to check the scents out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Ditto!


Ditto! My Yankee Halloween Ladies!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> This is my "cold" impression: its really fruity and spicy, without any pumpkin input at all. I like it, but if there's any pumpkin in there it does not jump out at you.
> 
> When burning it might be different, we shall see.


I await your opinion breathlessly!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

hollow said:


> What does it smell like to you?


Honestly, smelling just the candle reminded me of a cologne that an ex boyfriend used to wear. Burning it kind of reminds Evening air and MidSummers eve. It has a very musky scent. I'm loving it though! Have you tried it yet? And if so....what does it smell like to you?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

EvilMel said:


> I know this is kind of a weird question BUT what does the Harvest Welcome smell like?


Honestly, it reminds me A LOT of their Harvest scent. Very spicy...not much pumpkin...but a slight touch of it. I LOVE IT! The Harvest swirl candle is outrageous (as I've said before). I bought a medium jar and have it in my candle cabinet. Everytime I open the cabinet that's all I can smell. I can't wait to burn that one. In fact I'm heading back this week to see if they have more!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Trinity1 said:


> Honestly, smelling just the candle reminded me of a cologne that an ex boyfriend used to wear. Burning it kind of reminds Evening air and MidSummers eve. It has a very musky scent. I'm loving it though! Have you tried it yet? And if so....what does it smell like to you?


No- the candles I ordered on June 8th online are still not delivered...they are gonna be here June 21st. I have to wait.

Hmmm, Yankee has made lots of musky, cologne-y candles lately!

I have never smelled Evening Air or Midsummer's Eve. They soundlovely!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

hollow said:


> No- the candles I ordered on June 8th online are still not delivered...they are gonna be here June 21st. I have to wait.
> 
> Hmmm, Yankee has made lots of musky, cologne-y candles lately!
> 
> I have never smelled Evening Air or Midsummer's Eve. They soundlovely!


I smelled Midsummer's Eve at Target once. It is STRONG. Go to Target and check one out before you buy one, because imo that is definitely one that you will either love or hate. 

Harvest Welcome, "hot" assessment: veryvery spicy, but not overwhelmingly so. Still not getting pumpkin out of that. Not bad at all, but probably not one I will reorder - since there are others I prefer.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah the Midsummer's Eve is very strong. Although I have to say, when burning it...it doesn't overwhelm. I really like that scent though, so it could just be that. Evening air isn't quite as strong. Definitely agree that checking them out before buying is a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

Ooooh, got a part of my order yesterday~ I actually like them all! I got Whoopie Pie, Caramel Pecan Pie, Harvest Welcome, Treehouse Memories, and Granny Smith.

My son hurt his arm at summer school yesterday, so we have been at docs. This am we have to get his xrays. I have been carrying them in my purse just to sniff them.

I unzipped my purse at the doc's office and the cutest little boy told me my purse smelled good. His mom was right there, so I smiled at him and showed him the candles. He and his mama liked them alot. My daughter told me I need to be locked up for candle addiction. I told her it could be bath salts, etc, instead.

I really like Harvest Welcome cold! Anyway, off to xrays! Hopefully this afternoon I can try one out and see how it is melty.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh Hollow... first of all ~ I hope the xrays are all negative. Hope he feels better soon!! 

So you've become a candle pusher? LOL Getting them hooked young?!?!?!  LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

My order arrived today ~ on a day with record-breaking heat. Yipes! Good thing I noticed the box on the sidewalk before we left for the afternoon or I would have returned to a box full of melted wax. I have to say, the warm box smelled divine when I opened it! I sniffed each votive and hope some of them smell different when burning. LOL Whoa~ some of them are STRONG!! I don't like anything too perfumy or overwhelming. This is going to be interesting. I wonder if I'll try 12 new scents and still wind up liking the Spiced Pumpkin the best. 











*PUMPKIN PIE*









Since Spiced Pumpkin is my all-time favorite, I started with the Pumpkin Pie votive. I really like it. A little more 'buttery' than I usually like. (Buttery? Is that a scent? LOL) Very sweet and mellow. Even though I still prefer the Spiced Pumpkin ~ this is a REALLY nice scent. From YC website, "About This Fragrance: Sweet pumpkin, nutmeg, molasses, cinnamon, and a hint of apple in a buttery crust."
So Pumpkin Pie gets a 'very nice' thumbs up from me. Let's say a four plus out of five pumpkin rating. +


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

My votives finally arrived today! Geeze, my Amazon Prime membership (free two-day shipping) is making it really hard to wait for two week shipments of anything. Stella (my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) certainly thinks they smell good.

Here's what I ordered:
Apple Pumpkin - due to a very strong recommendation from this group, I ordered four since I had a feeling I'd love the smell and so would my mom.
Season's Blessings
Treehouse Memories - very excited to try this scent. I tend to like "fresh" scents more than "sweet" scents. I love the idea of "crisp fall air" in a candle.
Harvest Welcome - love the jack-o-lantern on the label. I can't remember who originally gave me the idea to hand these out as favors, but I'd like to say a big thank you! I plan on wrapping these up somehow to give at my BABY SHOWER(!) on October 20th. While I turned down the idea of having a completely Halloween-themed shower (trust me, I debated forever), I love the idea of a Halloween inspired favor.

They all smell wonderful cold and I'll have to let you know which one I like best once I light them! I'll probably get one large jar of my favorite scent.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

went into Yankee today and got a wiff of their Harvest Welcome. Yeah, Ill be picking up a couple of those for sure.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

*pout* You guys are making it veeeeery hard for me not to hop in my car and go spend a significant amount of my paycheck at Yankee... I have bills to pay, y'know!

Between this thread and the heat here (97 degrees yesterday, with humidity like a wet wool blanket!), all I want to do is draw all the curtains, crank the AC, burn my pumpkin candles and pretend it's October.

I hate summer. *pout*


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> *pout* You guys are making it veeeeery hard for me not to hop in my car and go spend a significant amount of my paycheck at Yankee... I have bills to pay, y'know!
> 
> Between this thread and the heat here (97 degrees yesterday, with humidity like a wet wool blanket!), all I want to do is draw all the curtains, crank the AC, burn my pumpkin candles and pretend it's October.
> 
> I hate summer. *pout*



I'm right there with ya. It's been in the lower 90's here the past few days. Not really humid though. 

My wife asked if I was going to pick one of those candles up but they weren't on sale. I told her I was going to wait until I had coupon or they did have a sale going.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> My votives finally arrived today!
> I can't remember who originally gave me the idea to hand these out as favors, but I'd like to say a big thank you! I plan on wrapping these up somehow to give at my BABY SHOWER(!) on October 20th. While I turned down the idea of having a completely Halloween-themed shower (trust me, I debated forever), I love the idea of a Halloween inspired favor.
> 
> They all smell wonderful cold and I'll have to let you know which one I like best once I light them! I'll probably get one large jar of my favorite scent.


Congratulations on your new arrivals! 

We gave out YC votives at my baby shower wrapped in tulle with a satin ribbon and little thank you card attached. We put them in clear votive holders (we bought by the box at Micheals), on which we had acid etched inspirational words (LOVE, JOY, etc.) We had picked up votives in the lavendar/purple and limey-green color palette. They must have been well received ~ You know how usually after a party there will be a few party favors scattered here and there apparently left behind? There was not a single YC votive left behind. Which is really surprising, since we did have some guest who did not make it last minute ~ so that means some guests walked off with more than just one! LOLOLOLOL That always makes me laugh! Who can resist a YC candle just sitting there for the taking?!?!?!

Awwww Best Wishes and I can't wait to see your party favors.


*PUMPKIN BUTTERCREAM*








Today's test votive is the Pumpkin Buttercream. Even more mellow and sweeter than the Pumpkin Pie. Very very nice smell. It does have a sort of... (It's really hard to describe scents, isn't it?!) deeper sweetness than the other two pumpkin ones I've tried. However, it is not overpowering. So I do like it. The smell in the house after it was blown out was really nice. My son's therapist came this morning, and instantly asked what candle I was burning. She loved it.
I'll give Pumpkin Buttercream a 'really nice' thumbs up. A four out of five pumpkins. 

From the YC website, "About This Fragrance: Buttercream gets a spicy twist . . . a traditional recipe of pumpkin, vanilla, cinnamon and clove."


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Congratulations on your new arrivals!
> 
> We gave out YC votives at my baby shower wrapped in tulle with a satin ribbon and little thank you card attached. We put them in clear votive holders (we bought by the box at Micheals), on which we had acid etched inspirational words (LOVE, JOY, etc.) We had picked up votives in the lavendar/purple and limey-green color palette. They must have been well received ~ You know how usually after a party there will be a few party favors scattered here and there apparently left behind? There was not a single YC votive left behind. Which is really surprising, since we did have some guest who did not make it last minute ~ so that means some guests walked off with more than just one! LOLOLOLOL That always makes me laugh! Who can resist a YC candle just sitting there for the taking?!?!?!
> 
> ...


OMG! I love your review and rating system! Kudos, Hilda! Hope your son had a great session!

Please keep doing this- great idea!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just discovered I can no longer bear the scent of Midsummer's Night. 

We've been having thunderous storms here all evening, and at one point our power blipped out for a moment or two. I figured it would be best to light some candles in each room, since I'm by myself for the evening while my husband is at work. (Well, me and the cats.  ) I put my summer melon one in the bathroom, my Mountain Lake one in the office, my Apple Pie in the kitchen, ALL of my various pumpkin ones in the living room (ohhhh, it smells so good in there), and Midsummer's Night in the bedroom.

I just walked back in there a few moments ago and it immediately triggered a headache. Yikes.  I have a mild allergy to super strong perfumes and colognes, and I guess this candle is just too perfumey for me now. Too bad, really. My husband loves that one.

Guess from now on I'll just stick to the foodie ones. And I'm okay with that.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

I got my two large jars of Apple Pumpkin in the mail on Wednesday. I was trying to hold out but could no longer deny myself. Love love love Apple Pumpkin  I am sure I will pick up another jar or two. I burned some of my large jar Pumpkin Buttercream earlier in the week. I just could not wait. It is so relaxing.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Countess Dracula said:


> I got my two large jars of Apple Pumpkin in the mail on Wednesday. I was trying to hold out but could no longer deny myself. Love love love Apple Pumpkin  I am sure I will pick up another jar or two. I burned some of my large jar Pumpkin Buttercream earlier in the week. I just could not wait. It is so relaxing.


I bought a large jar of Apple Pumpkin myself. I have not lit it yet, saving it for later - besides, still working on Pumpkin Pie with a long way to go. Thought it best to buy one now, rather than cuss when it sells out later. Might buy a few more AP votives though.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> Just discovered I can no longer bear the scent of Midsummer's Night.
> 
> We've been having thunderous storms here all evening, and at one point our power blipped out for a moment or two. I figured it would be best to light some candles in each room, since I'm by myself for the evening while my husband is at work. (Well, me and the cats.  )


When my husband worked nights, I used to do that. I live in a rural area, and if a storm comes up the power IS GOING OUT. If the wind blows hard it goes out. So annoying. I would light at least one candle, and I had a Bic lighter in my pocket, because I hate few things worse than being alone in the house [except for the cats, as you note] and suddenly being plunged into darkness. I am not a coward about the dark - unless it appears suddenly. Wow, I hate that. 

I remember once I read "The Shining" by Stephen King, and the main protagonist was in a huge hotel attic by himself looking for something, and suddenly the lights went out. So he was scrambling around in the dark, trying to find the hatch he had come in by, and he could not find it. And he came to feel that as he was feeling his way around in the dark, something was stalking him as he grew more and more panicy. 

I feel the exact same way about sudden dark.

I am sorry Midsummer's Night is no longer working for you, its funny as one moves through life, how tastes can change.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> I'm right there with ya. It's been in the lower 90's here the past few days. Not really humid though.
> 
> My wife asked if I was going to pick one of those candles up but they weren't on sale. I told her I was going to wait until I had coupon or they did have a sale going.


I am waiting to buy jars, too. After the Semi-Annual clearance sale ends, people are *assuming* Yankee will do a Buy One get one free or issue some coupons.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> I bought a large jar of Apple Pumpkin myself. I have not lit it yet, saving it for later - besides, still working on Pumpkin Pie with a long way to go. Thought it best to buy one now, rather than cuss when it sells out later. Might buy a few more AP votives though.


I am hoarding my AP as well. I LOVE Pumpkin Pie! It is one of my favorites!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovin' this thread!

So, I got my votives and tarts of the new fall scents. I am going to steal Hida's uber awesome pumpkin rating scale. I vote we name the pumpkin rating system the "Hild-o-meter," btw.

Harvest Welcome: The label is just adorable. Who can resist carved jack-o-lanterns? Not me! The scent is a spicy orange pumpkin. It reminds me of Yankee's "Frosted Pumpkin" scent. I am gonna give it    pumpkins cold. I will reevaluate when I melt.

Treehouse Memories: Label is a fall treehouse, like. The cold scent is that of a man's cologne.   Again when melted, will reeval, as Sperpentia suggested.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Season's Blessings: Gorgeous fall label This is a very strongly scented candles while cold. I may be insane, but I am getting blueberries or grapes from this scent? Really!   I have a feeling I will either love this scent when it is melted, or hate it.

Whoopie Pie: wasn't too excited about this one. Yankee's chocolate candles remind me of stale, fake chocolate. Was happily surprised by this scent! Smells more choclate-ly than others, maybe more fudge-y. I like candy or bakery scents at Halloween as I like the idea that a witch might have her home scented thusly to attract victims. Gonna melt this soon and see how it is!    

Caramel Pecan Pie: Was excited about this one, and have melted already. Label is just a slice of pie. The cold scent was promising, and the melty scent was ok. But, I prefer the "Pumpkin Pie" scent to Caramel Pecan Pie. Pumpkin Pie is just more fitting for a fall/Halloween vibe.   I will give it 2 pumpkins, but not because it is a bad scent. It just isn't comparable to the Pumpkin Pie scent in my opinion.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You know I am finding this thread not only inspiring ~ but very useful as well. I'm really taking to heart the positive and negative recommendations.

Thanks to you all, I'm on a mission to find an Apple Pumpkin (or is is Pumpkin Apple?) votive. Just have to find one!!! So last night my hubby gets home and I already have the kids in the car and tell him we're going to the mall. OK ~ so I have not been to the mall in a decade. With our autistic son, we just don't 'do' the mall... so he immediately knows something is up. It was too much to hope for ~ but no Apple Pumpkin in the Hallmark, and the girls were clueless about anything to do with the Yankee Candles. Sigh. It was quite a chaotic scene with my boys fondling all the breakables in Hallmark. We got in and out fast! I did snag a Kitchen Spice and MacIntosh votives to try out with the other autumny scents. So a mall adventure for my entire family all for two votives. LOL Bless my husband's heart. Oh... and we all got new shoes as well! 


*SPICED PUMPKIN*








Today's candle trial. Actually, I lit the Spiced Pumpkin votive this morning ~ just to refresh my memory. Ahhhhhhhhhhh This candle is pure heaven. Everything I could possibly want. Pumpkiny, spicy... close your eyes and you can smell the cloves and nutmeg. Just makes you all warm and mellow. Autumn is calling my name. It can be pretty strong ~ so I don't burn it for long. The best part is how it lingers in the home long afterward. Perfection. From YC website: "About This Fragrance: Pumpkins baked in simmering spices of clove, nutmeg, and cinnamon, and sweetened with brown sugar." If I can only have one candle scent the rest of my life ~ it would be Spiced Pumpkin.
Thus, I have to give it an enthusiastic five pumpkin rating with an extra bonus pumpkin! LOL  + 


*KITCHEN SPICE
*








Ok, so the windows are open, the breeze is blowing and we have fans on. I decide the air has cleared enough that I would light up the Kitchen Spice candle. The cold smell is great! A lot like the Spiced Pumpkin but without the pumpkin. HaHa I had great expectations for it. Starts off nice, but then after a while there is some scent developing... something I don't like. I can't put my finger on it. Is it that lavender scent they use? Just a hint of something 'off'. Is is supposed to be citrus? Anyway, I don't like it. I'm bummed. So I blow it out. Ironically, after a few minutes the warm ulit candle and the air smell good again. Hmmmmm
Gonna have to give Kitchen Spice a 'I don't love it ~ but don't hate it' three pumpkins. 

I'm gonna hold onto it and burn it again some other time. See what happens then.

Edit: I revised Kitchen Spice's score. I lit it up again this evening, and my husband came in and said 'something smells good'. I'm getting used to that additional scent now I guess. So it's a nice deep spicy scent. Like really freshly ground cloves, allspice or nutmeg smell. Instead of babbling like an idiot, I think I'll read YC's description of the scent BEFORE I post here. This is from their website "About This Fragrance: This modern blend of sweet orange, clove, ginger and cinnamon is a new take on pantry favorites." GINGER! That is the one scent that I didn't like. LOLOLOL It was ginger!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, I am sorry you can't find Apple Pumpkin! Our Hallmark closed here so I get my candles online, or in our PX. We have a small selection, very small.

Spiced Pumpkin is lovely! 

I find it takes me a few meltings to decide if I like a candle...sometimes I force myself to light and suffer a few days. Two candles I HATED and cursed the gods that I spent money on were Autumn Leaves and Jelly Donut.

I bought Jelly Donut online and was so excited! I got it, and gagged openly when I smelled it! My husband actually retched when I made him sniff it. It smells odd cold, like a chemical.

When I lit it, it got better, but I was so unhappy. It was strong and bitter. Fast forward a month: I loved it. I had to do like you did with Kitchen Spice: melt it for awhile, and then blow it out. The lighter scent that lingers is truly a Jelly Donut!

Autumn Leaves was a strong burner, too. I was like"OMG Yankee liars are trying to kill me...toxic waste candle...bleech!' After forced meltings, I adore it.

I had to LOL when you described your boys "fondling" Hallmark items! You are a brave woman! How did your autistic son do? 

I am just dying to see the new Halloween items and scents.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

YC Treehouse Memories, "hot" assessment: Ugh.

Smelled ok cold, burning it reminded me of cheap men's cologne. There is nothing the least bit autumnal about this. I hated it so much I blew it out after a few hours, and dragged it out of the votive-holder. Into the trash it went.

I give it 1.5 pumpkins. Well, that's how you find out what you like, by not being afraid to try new things.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hollow, LOL @ Jelly Donut. For some reason, I just can't imagine that scent! My son did OK. He likes to smell the candles. I think it was hardest on my husband trying to wrangle them while I was doing sniff tests and asking questions. Utoh ~ Autumn Leaves is on my list of votives to test. LOL I finally got the Apple Pumpkin online tonight. Yay! They were restocked and on sale. I got a few more scents on sale to try too. One called Nature's Paintbrush which they claim is an autumn scent. We'll see!

Serpentia, Thanks for the heads up about Treehouse Memories. I passed by that one. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, Treehouse Memories...I have a few of those. I am melting it today...my son loves the cold smell.

Hehehe, I make my entire family smell each candle against their will. I need a riding crop to stride about with!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> I'm right there with ya. It's been in the lower 90's here the past few days. Not really humid though.
> 
> My wife asked if I was going to pick one of those candles up but they weren't on sale. I told her I was going to wait until I had coupon or they did have a sale going.


We've been incredibly fortunate this year with the weather... Most of June stayed under 80 degrees, and even under 75 sometimes. But this week (the week I was on vacation, go figure), it just got increasingly hotter and hotter. And, being southeastern Virginia (ie: SWAMP), it's just been disgustingly humid. 

The one good thing about Yankee is that, even when there isn't a sale going, their votives are usually decently priced. Can't say the same for the jar candles - I noticed they jumped about $2 in price since last season, too!



Hilda said:


> I'll give Pumpkin Buttercream a 'really nice' thumbs up. A four out of five pumpkins.


I'm glad you liked it! As I've said, it's my personal favorite, thus far. 



Serpentia said:


> When my husband worked nights, I used to do that. I live in a rural area, and if a storm comes up the power IS GOING OUT. If the wind blows hard it goes out. So annoying. I would light at least one candle, and I had a Bic lighter in my pocket, because I hate few things worse than being alone in the house [except for the cats, as you note] and suddenly being plunged into darkness. I am not a coward about the dark - unless it appears suddenly. Wow, I hate that.
> 
> I remember once I read "The Shining" by Stephen King, and the main protagonist was in a huge hotel attic by himself looking for something, and suddenly the lights went out. So he was scrambling around in the dark, trying to find the hatch he had come in by, and he could not find it. And he came to feel that as he was feeling his way around in the dark, something was stalking him as he grew more and more panicy.
> 
> ...


See, I _am_ a complete wuss about the dark. Absolutely terrified. As soon as the power blipped out for those few minutes, I immediately began rounding up candles and feverishly lighting matches, as if something would pounce out of the darkness and get me if I didn't have them lit before the power went out again (it never did). And it's funny you mention _The Shining_ - oh, I remember that book well. I made the supreme mistake of reading it for the first time about nine years ago... During Hurricane Isabel. Alone. During the height of the storm. In the dark. 

I haven't read it again since.

And I'm not surprised about my new aversion to Midsummer's Night. My mom is the same way - her allergies to specific scents has built and built over the years, and at this point she can ONLY use the food-scented candles without them triggering a major sinus reaction. Looks like I'll be that way, too.

On the upside, the house smelled so great Friday night after burning _every candle I own_ that I did it again last night, even without the storm! When my husband got home, he stopped short in the doorway, grinned and said, "It smells like Halloween in here!"

Indeed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

On the upside, the house smelled so great Friday night after burning _every candle I own_ that I did it again last night, even without the storm! When my husband got home, he stopped short in the doorway, grinned and said, "It smells like Halloween in here!"

Indeed! [/QUOTE]

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Shadowbat, Have you decided what scent you are going to get when they go on sale? I'm hoping to have my experiments done so I know which one(s) to buy. 

Stormygirl, Yes. I really did like the Pumpkin Buttercream. I recommended it to a friend of mine last night. Although, I still might have a slight perference for the Pumpkin Pie or Spiced Pumpkin. My friend is going to follow along the recommendations of this thread as well. He burns a lot of Yankee Candles. He thought it was a great idea to get the thoughts of others as well, before you buy, since they are so darned expensive. Definitely well worth every penny when you find a scent you like.

Hollow, Do you belong to ChristmasFanClub? I was thinking carrying a thread like this over there for the Christmas holiday scents would be fun as well!


*FARMER'S MARKET*








So today's scent is Farmer's Market. The cold smell is nice. Can push it right up to the nose without that GAAAA experience I had with some of them. I'm not reading YC's description of what the scents are until after I try it. I don't want to be influenced by the actual description ~ I want to see what my nose tells me. This really took a long time to scent the air. Must be the mildest of the Yankee Candles I've ever tried. That said, it does fill the air with an extremely mellow, sweetish scent. Only very mildly spicy. Along the lines of the other food/spice scents BUT really really mild and mellow (sorry ~ said that already... but those are the words that come to mind). For a while I was thinking I was not smelling anything and maybe my schnoz was on scent overload. I was outside for a little while and came back in and was delighted with the scent. This is a candle you can burn for hours without saturating the air. I was trying to identify what the base scent was... I was thinking cooked butternut squash. However, when I read the YC description, "About This Fragrance: Autumn's freshest bounty . . . sweet berries, juicy apples, succulent peaches and warm spices." ~ I was not getting any fruit smells and definitely not peach. I have to say, I would buy this in a larger size. I really like it. Might be too mild for hardcore YC fans. LOL 
I give it a 'really really nice' four pumpkins.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I know this thread is about _Yankee_ Candles, but for those of us who can't always afford them, I do have some news about more affordable candles...

Michael's is having a 2-for-$8 on their jar candles right now. Some of their scents can be hit-or-miss, to be honest, and at my local Michael's they didn't have any of their fall scents out yet, except a couple of the apple ones. But I went ahead and bought their Vanilla (very smooth, warm scent) and their Black Cherry (ohhhh, I like this one!). Well worth the $8! At that rate, you could get about 5 candles for the price of just one Yankee.

In case anyone was interested...


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Serpentia said:


> YC Treehouse Memories, "hot" assessment: Ugh.
> 
> Smelled ok cold, burning it reminded me of cheap men's cologne. There is nothing the least bit autumnal about this. I hated it so much I blew it out after a few hours, and dragged it out of the votive-holder. Into the trash it went.
> 
> I give it 1.5 pumpkins. Well, that's how you find out what you like, by not being afraid to try new things.


Omg, that made me laugh since smelling it cold reminded me of an ex boyfriends cologne LOL! And he was cheap so...  I did like how it smelled while it was burning though. Definitely not something i'd do in a large or even medium jar though. I'd stick to votives with that one. 

Just opened and started burning an Autumn Leaves this weekend too! I couldnt wait. It's one of my favorite scents...and waiting until Fall seemed just way too far away!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilda said:


> Gonna have to give Kitchen Spice a 'I don't love it ~ but don't hate it' three pumpkins.
> 
> I'm gonna hold onto it and burn it again some other time. See what happens then.
> 
> Edit: I revised Kitchen Spice's score. I lit it up again this evening, and my husband came in and said 'something smells good'. I'm getting used to that additional scent now I guess. So it's a nice deep spicy scent. Like really freshly ground cloves, allspice or nutmeg smell. Instead of babbling like an idiot, I think I'll read YC's description of the scent BEFORE I post here. This is from their website "About This Fragrance: This modern blend of sweet orange, clove, ginger and cinnamon is a new take on pantry favorites." GINGER! That is the one scent that I didn't like. LOLOLOL It was ginger!


I love the Kitchen Spice one, personally. I love the combination of spices - ginger included!



> Hollow, Do you belong to ChristmasFanClub? I was thinking carrying a thread like this over there for the Christmas holiday scents would be fun as well!


I second that! I don't know about hollow being on there, but I am... Well, sometimes I am. Haven't actually poked around there since... I guess February. It's about that time of year I tend to wander back over here. But, in any case, I agree that there should be a Yankee thread on that forum, too!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

YC Apple Pumpkin: 4 pumpkins out of 5. [I reserve 5 stars for stuff like Dark Candle's "Dark Carnival" and the long-gone but not forgotten Illumination "Pumpkin Pie," a pumpkin scent that will probably *never* be surpassed. I miss Illuminations terribly.... they were expensive, but the best. They used to have a wonderful website and the best candle accessories. They went out of business at the beginning of the recession.] 

Apple Pumpkin is a very fragrant and delightfully pleasant scent. It perfumes the whole house and is wonderfully autumnal. Grab it while you still can... I bought a big jar and I am thinking I need more votives of this.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! Apple Pumpkin seems to be this year's favorite new scent. I can't wait to get the votives I ordered.  

I'm having so much fun with this. My kids are into it as well. They like smelling the cold candles. The four year old proclaimed only one of the fourteen votives 'Poo Stinky'... Autumn Leaves. Can't wait to light it and see if his opinion changes. LOL

Just like anything else, we all have the different nuances and strength of scents we like. I'm discovering I must be a bit of a wussy and seem to be liking the milder scents. Makes sense ~ I think that's my preference in food as well. I'd lke to say that in no way when I am critiquing the candles, am I passing a real judgment. Just having some fun, passing the time while dreaming of autumn days. Everyone's opinions are different. (I'm trying to be politically correct and not insult anyone's favorite candles out there. wink-wink) 


*HARVEST*








Today the weather was much cooler here in the Northeast, so I tested two votives. This morning I lit the Harvest votive. Which is one of my favorites in the past. Yup. That is is one fine candle. Smooth, mellow, slightly sweet, slightly spiced.... very very nice. It's very similar to all the other candles I've tried thus far. The same squash/pantry/spice combo theme. Only no one scent is standing out. It's lovely. I find I am still in love with this candle. Putting it on the shopping list for a jar. YC's official description, "About This Fragrance: A blend of cinnamon, cloves, and musk with a hint of sweet apples and pumpkin." Yup. Perfect.
I give Harvest a 'really lovely' five pumpkins. 


*HARVEST WELCOME*








Ok so this afternoon, my little guys brings me the new Harvest Welcome. So I say 'why not'? We sniff it cold. The cold votive really packed a punch to the nostrils after this morning's extremely mellow Harvest. That said, it was a nice strong scent ~ not a gag moment. It starting throwing scent right away. It's really good if you like the whole pumpkins and spice theme we having going. However, there is one spice or scent that seems to be really standing out. I guessed a citrus scent ~ but after reading the description, I don't know. I guess that is the 'autumn air'. LOLOLOLOL So I liked it a lot, but so far there are others I prefer. Here's the official description, "About This Fragrance: Welcome home! Cozy up with this inviting combination of farm-fresh pumpkins spiced with just the right amount of brisk autumn air."
I'll give Harvest Welcome a very very happy three pumpkins plus. +


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I burned Farmer's Market tonight with Farmhouse Apple and Apple Cider.... My house smells like heaven mmmmmmm


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

you guys should try pom cider w spiced pumpkinnnnn or pom cider w harvestttttttt


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am def going to try apple pumpkin!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so glad that I'm not the only one burning fall scented candles during the summer  I had mentioned that I had an autumn leaves going. I added to that a harvest welcome and an apple pumpkin votive. O M G...my house smelled amazing last night! That coupled with the cooler night we had....I was in heaven!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh no! I'm so way behind you guys. I'm still trying to find individual candles I like, and you're all scent mixologists!! LOLOLOL

Pomegrante Cider ~ gotcha! ...and Farmhouse Apple. (added to list)


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Woot, got an Apple Pumpkin votive at Meijers today. Gonna burn it tonight!

Oh, & thanks to for all the great candle mix suggestions


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Farmhouse Apple was a treasure last year? I think. I hope it returns, not the strongest throw but a delightful scent for sure. Now Be Thankful is my ULTIMATE Yankee. If they ever discontinue it, they will lose me as a customer. It's pure fall bakery goodness, with a little savory scent too. I <3 my yankee candles. If you burn tarts I highly recommend Front Porch Candle Co. Angie the owner does free shipping. Their scent throw fills my whole house. She makes an awesome Apple Pie ala Mode.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh almost forgot, I wanted to add, Yankee Candle medium tumblers are ALL 50% off. So that included the autumn scents that they have out (not the new releases), so a good time to stock up. Heard they are getting rid of the medium tumblers.... Also I got some Autumn Wreath car jar air freshners (3pack) for 75% off too.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

HauntedDiva:1279651 said:


> Now Be Thankful is my ULTIMATE Yankee. If they ever discontinue it, they will lose me as a customer. It's pure fall bakery goodness, with a little savory scent too.


YES! I may be over simplifying it, but to me it's like they managed to bottle the exact scent of a holiday dinner. Every time I smell this candle it's I'm walking into my grandmother's house all those years ago for Christmas or Thanksgiving. How they managed to capture that scent, I'll never know. But it's easily one of their most comforting scents. I burn this candle usually November 1st through January 1st!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

HauntedDiva said:


> Now Be Thankful is my ULTIMATE Yankee. If they ever discontinue it, they will lose me as a customer. It's pure fall bakery goodness, with a little savory scent too. I <3 my yankee candles.





stormygirl84 said:


> YES! I may be over simplifying it, but to me it's like they managed to bottle the exact scent of a holiday dinner. Every time I smell this candle it's I'm walking into my grandmother's house all those years ago for Christmas or Thanksgiving. How they managed to capture that scent, I'll never know. But it's easily one of their most comforting scents. I burn this candle usually November 1st through January 1st!


I purchased a Be Thankful votive and after these reviews, I am staring at it and feel such anticipation. Will I like it? Ohhhh the suspense. LOL I think that will be tomorrow's trial votive.


*AUTUMN WREATH*








Yesterday, I had a delightful surprise when I lit the Autumn Wreath. At first sniff (cold), I was not overly happy ~ it really hit my nostrils hard. Utoh. I thought it was going to be too heavy and spicy. When that candle warmed up and started filling the room ~ Well it was pure heaven. Dare I say it? I think I have found something I like as much, if not more, than my beloved Spiced Pumpkin. (Gasp). It's just everything I love in an 'autumn scent'. Spicy deep pumpkin/apple sweetness. Although YC's description does not indicate pumpkin ~ "About This Fragrance: There's a cheerful fall welcome in the spicy warmth of autumn leaves and cinnamon apples." I am in love. The 'forget about the rest of them and get some jars of this stuff right now' kind of love.
Thus, with great enthusiasm, I bestow a five ecstatic pumpkins on this gem, Autumn Wreath!!! 


*AUTUMN LEAVES*








So high off my success with Autumn Wreath, I try the Autumn Leaves today. At first sniff (cold), it is pretty strong. Not quite sure what to expect. I had it lit quite a while in my kitchen and really was not getting the scent, so I took it to the bathroom. It immediately filled up the room in there. I can't explain it, but it really does smell like autumn. Autumn what I am not sure ~ but it does remind me of autumn air. That said, there is something in it that is not to my taste. One of the scents is a little too... acid? tangy? (I can't find a word for it.) After taking my son to the park and coming back, it lingered in the air, and cedar or pine is what came to my mind, (Technically, neither of which would be in autumn leaves being they are conifers. LOL) I can't say I hated it. It was nice enough. Just didn't have that wow factor. My son's therapist was here today, and when I asked her what she thought of this scent, she just wrinkled her nose. Apparently, it was not to her tastes either. LOL Here's YC's description: "About This Fragrance: A vibrant medley of birch and maple leaves with pomegranate, juniper berry, and orange blossom."
I'll give Autumn Leaves a 'nice autumn' scent, but I like so many others, 3 pumpkins.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Where are you guys finding these Autumn Wreath and Autumn Leaves fragrances? I dont see them on the website. They sound interesting, I'd like to try them. Now Be Thankful sounds interesting, too.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia,

I bought them right from this Yankee Candle website. Here's the link. Let me know if this works for you. I'm gonna try the Be Thankful votive today. 
The Autumn Wreath is delightful! I already talked three of my friends into getting a jar as well. 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/fragrance/autumn-wreath

http://http://www.yankeecandle.com/fragrance/autumn-leaves

http://www.yankeecandle.com/fragrance/be-thankful

*I see the link for Autumn Leaves is not working. I reattached it three times and it still is not working ~ but go to the other links and in the center of the upper middle you will see 'Shop by Fragrance' option, you click on that and the fragrance list will pop up for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Family went shopping at the mall today so I went ahead and picked up one of the small jars of Harvest Welcome.  Pure Fall smell. Awesome.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

hollow said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/new-fragrances
> 
> Red alert! Fall scents ONLINE! Use code FCY12 for 10 bucks off a 25 dollar purchase! Fly, my pretties! Fly!


BUMPING THIS for the last few days of the month.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Family went shopping at the mall today so I went ahead and picked up one of the small jars of Harvest Welcome.  Pure Fall smell. Awesome.


I agree! I picked up a large jar it the other day. Haven't started burning that yet...but still have some Harvest Welcome votives going. Love it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

oh, love all the discussion! Just popped in to see what is going on real quick.

I saw on the YC facebook page they have some more fall scents coming soon- "Pinecone and Lime" and "Red Velvet Cake."

I am just dying for the new Halloween and Boney line!

I won't be melting any today, but am looking forward to trying to melt some next week. I did try to replicate "Apple Pumpkin" by melting half a Spiced Pumpkin tart and half a Macintosh tart in a tart warmer. It didn't work. Somebody said to use Macintosh Spice and Spiced Pumpkin instead.

Anybody here like Macintosh Spice? It is sorta strong, but us very "fall" and "halloween" to me.

Happy melting, my friends!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> Happy melting, my friends!


Thank you! Love it! 



hollow said:


> I Anybody here like Macintosh Spice? It is sorta strong, but us very "fall" and "halloween" to me.


I have a Macintosh Spice votive waiting to be melted. I'll let you know what I think.~ Looking forward to it.


*BE THANKFUL*








I tried the Be Thankful votive. I will admit I was worried that somehow they packed some 'cooking turkey' into the scent and that it was going to be disgusting ~I can't imagine I'd ever like to smell cooking meat in a candle. LOL Then when I smelled it cold, there was a musky or deep smell that added to my apprehension. When I melted the votive, the musky smell was not there. As others have stated, it was a beautiful scent. Very comforting, sweet, mellow, slightly spicy, and definitely gave me a holiday/autumnal feeling to it. I really like how no one scent overtook it. Yet, I was not as head over heels in love with it as some of you have been. I did really like it. Here's YC's description, "About This Fragrance: It's easy to appreciate nature's goodness in the warm, inviting aromas of a Thanksgiving kitchen."
I would recommend the scent as definitely being worth the purchase. I give Be Thankful a 'really beautiful' four pumpkins. 



*MACINTOSH *








Last night, I tried the Macintosh votive. I believe I had a Macintosh large jar years ago, and my memory was that I was not crazy about it. That it was too strong and had an... acidic or sharp scent that sort of left my nostrils burning while it melted. I've read that it's one of YC's most popular candles, so I thought I'd include it in my trial. Sniffing the cold candle got me really excited. This was a sweet ripe apple. I wanted to sink my teeth in it right then. LOL So I lit it up and waited for that delightful scent to fill the air. I waited... and waited... So I carried it into my small bathroom, thinking I'd capture the scent in there. Nope. There was nothing. I mean seriously. My husband came home, and I asked him what he thought the scent was. He leaned down and his answer was 'hot wax'. What gives?! After I blew it out, I lifted the still warm votive to my nose, and there it was again... a lovely sweet apple scent. Why was there no throw? Today I have to laugh out loud as I share YC's description, "About This Fragrance: So vividly real you can almost taste the unmistakable crunch." Apparently someone forgot to put that into this particular votive.
So there was the promise of a lovely scent... but no scent. I don't know how to rate it. One sad and one confused pumpkin? 

Edit: I actually bought another Macintosh votive, thinking perhaps the first one was a dud. Got this one at the outlet. It was better, but still very light scent into the air. Kinda a bummer because it is SUCH a nice fragrance! 
Sad face.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband surprised me with little roadtrip to a Yankee Candle outlet store today. I'm so excited. I actually had never gone to the outlet before. I was kinda bummed they did not have a larger selection of votives ~ however all the ones that they did have were all $1 each. I was drooling over so many of the jars and tumblers. I wish they had votives in as many scents as they had the larger items. However, I didn't want to buy any of them until I was done with my sampling. I'm not sure how embarassing it was when I was kneeling on the floor digging through a sale basket. LOL They had something called Pumpkin Patch ~ I am dying to try Pumpkin Patch, but alas, they only had it in a larger size. Bummer. 

My husband could NOT believe I walked out of the store with such a small bag. Once I decide my final favorite scents, the bag will be much bigger!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Hilda said:


> My husband surprised me with little roadtrip to a Yankee Candle outlet store today. I'm so excited. I actually had never gone to the outlet before. I was kinda bummed they did not have a larger selection of votives ~ however all the ones that they did have were all $1 each. I was drooling over so many of the jars and tumblers. I wish they had votives in as many scents as they had the larger items. However, I didn't want to buy any of them until I was done with my sampling. I'm not sure how embarassing it was when I was kneeling on the floor digging through a sale basket. LOL They had something called Pumpkin Patch ~ I am dying to try Pumpkin Patch, but alas, they only had it in a larger size. Bummer.
> 
> My husband could NOT believe I walked out of the store with such a small bag. Once I decide my final favorite scents, the bag will be much bigger!
> 
> View attachment 116502


Wow! So jealous! (In a nice way!  ) Your husband must be so sweet to support your crack/candle habit!

I LOVE your votives! I see a "Frosted Pumpkin" votive! EXCELLENT! I have a large jar of FP, and the large jar is strong! It smells like a pumpkin with ? gingerbread? and frosting mixed in! It was a candle I hated until I melted it for about a week. Now I melt it when I want a stronger candle scent in my home!

I haven't melted any lately- we have boring stuff going on that is seriously cramping my candle habit! Curses! 

I think "Pumpkin Patch" is a mixture of Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin...lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

OOH I see North Pole too. I love North Pole! And the candy corn with the cute little pumpkin man with his candy corn suit! I bet he would fit right in in your Halloween display!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

hollow said:


> Anybody here like Macintosh Spice? It is sorta strong, but us very "fall" and "halloween" to me.


McIntosh Spice is easily one of my favorites. I burn this one from September all the way through February or March. I think it works nicely for both fall and winter. It's actually probably one I would burn year-round if I didn't have so many summer favorites, too.

I did get to sample the Pinecone & Lime one that time we went to the big Yankee store about a month ago. It was very, very nice, but I wouldn't call it a fall scent, honestly. The pine scent, to me, is far more of a winter/Christmas scent. But, whatever season you prefer it for, it's a good one.



> Last night, I tied the Macintosh votive. I believe I had a Macintosh large jar years ago, and my memory was that I was not crazy about it. That it was too strong and had an... acidic or sharp scent that sort of left my nostrils burning while it melted. I've read that it's one of YC's most popular candles, so I thought I'd include it in my trial. Sniffing the cold candle got me really excited. This was a sweet ripe apple. I wanted to sink my teeth in it right then. LOL So I lit it up and waited for that delightful scent to fill the air. I waited... and waited... So I carried it into my small bathroom, thinking I'd capture the scent in there. Nope. There was nothing. I mean seriously. My husband came home, and I asked him what he thought the scent was. He leaned down and his answer was 'hot wax'. What gives?! After I blew it out, I lifted the still warm votive to my nose, and there it was again... a lovely sweet apple scent. Why was there no throw? Today I have to laugh out loud as I share YC's description, "About This Fragrance: So vividly real you can almost taste the unmistakable crunch." Apparently someone forgot to put that into this particular votive.
> So there was the promise of a lovely scent... but no scent. I don't know how to rate it. One sad and one confused pumpkin?
> 
> Edit: I actually bought another Macintosh votive, thinking perhaps the first one was a dud. Got this one at the outlet. It was better, but still very light scent into the air. Kinda a bummer because it is SUCH a nice fragrance! Sad face.


I'm sorry you didn't like MacIntosh. I used to love it when I was younger, but must admit that I haven't actually bought it in years. That's not because I no longer like it, but more because there are so many new scents I'd rather try.

MacIntosh actually reminds me of a shampoo my mother used to use when I was very young... Anyone remember Helene Curtiss shampoos? That scent stayed with me for years and years, and when I recognized the scent in the MacIntosh candle, I loved it. That's probably _why_ I loved it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> I'm sorry you didn't like MacIntosh..


I actually really liked the MacIntosh candle itself ~ It just didn't seem to scent the air, that is why I was so frustrated. 

I seem to have a problem with my daily candle scent trials, I'm four out of four candles that I feel have 'no throw.' I'm wondering if having the A/C on and some fans is circulating too much air. I was burning the candles in my kitchen which has neither the A/C or fans (they are all located on the other end of the house). It is a smaller ranch home... I'm wondering if there is just too much air moving around and that is affecting the strength of the votives. I wasn't have a problem with the pumpkin and autumn scents I had tried thus far. Obviously a single votive is not going to scent a room like larger candles do ~ but I also don't think I need to stick my nose into the burning candle to get the scent either. LOL I moved them to the bathroom which is smaller and the air is still, BUT that's where the diaper pail is for two boys... LOL Soooooooooo..... Take a nice deep whiff of apple candle and diaper pail. No thank you! hahahaha



*APPLE PIE*








I tried the Apple Pie votive a few days ago. Great expectations for a classic scent ~ what can be better than Apple Pie?!?! First impression of the cold candle sniff test was that this didn't smell like apple pie to me, and in our family I am the apple pie baker. I lit it and let it burn for a long while, and abovesaid, did not get much scent in the air. Then I realized it reminded me of my grandmother's MINCEMEAT pies. I have not thought about them in decades. There was some deep musky off scent and I just could not get the thought of cooking suet/lard out of my mind. LOL An amazon.com decription states, "A mouthwatering slice of Americana ... sweet cinnamon-spiced apple filling with a warm, flaky crust." I didn't get this. Now who knows... perhaps I got a dud votive. 
Nonetheless, I was very disappointed in this candle. I give Apple Pie two sad pumpkins. I felt they missed the mark. 



*APPLE CIDER*








Yesterday, we tried the Apple Cider votive. Unwrapped it, and the initial cold sniff reaction was 'WOW!!' Like I wanted to lift the candle to my lips and take a drink of freshly pressed apple cider!! Fantastic!!! Unfortunately, again, there seemed to be a lack of scent in the room. I don't know what is going on. I suddenly have a rash of apple themed votives that are not throwing scent? When you lean into the area, you do get a really lovely fresh apple cider scent. I would have to wonder if I were to melt this in the jar size if it would fill the air. I really liked this scent (and am not going to deduct any points for the seemingly lack of throw on this votive). YC's description is "About This Fragrance: A welcoming aroma of hot cider spiced with cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg." Yup! They nailed it!!
I give Apple Cider a delicious very happy three pumpkins. If Apple Cider does not get you in an autumn mood, I don't know what would. 

PS. I would also add that I am seriously in the mood to have a cup of cider. Where does one find cider in July????


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> Wow! So jealous! (In a nice way!  ) Your husband must be so sweet to support your crack/candle habit!
> 
> I LOVE your votives! I see a "Frosted Pumpkin" votive! EXCELLENT! I have a large jar of FP, and the large jar is strong! It smells like a pumpkin with ? gingerbread? and frosting mixed in! It was a candle I hated until I melted it for about a week. Now I melt it when I want a stronger candle scent in my home!
> 
> I think "Pumpkin Patch" is a mixture of Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin...lovely.


Thanks Hollow. I am blessed. He is a sweetheart. Only don't let him fool you ~ he has a serious offroad Jeeping habit and jeep parts are a lot more expensive than candles!! LOL

You are cruel!! Now I am kicking myself for not buying that jar of Pumpkin Patch!! I had it in my hand three times, but I had vowed before going the store that I was getting only votives this trip, and was waiting to finish trying these to decide what jars to buy. I hope they still have it when I go back.



*FROSTED PUMPKIN*








Following your wonderful recommendation, today's trial was the new Frosted Pumpkin. Yes. The cold sniff test was excellent. Mmmmmmm Yummy. I don't know if it is because you mentioned it, and planted it in my head, but it did remind me of Pumpkin Bread/Gingerbread. That favorable scent carries true through being melted. Again, I was not getting scent in the air. Now at this point either my sense of smell is broken ~ or there is something going on. Last week I had no problem with the 'throw'. This week I just can't seem to get a candle to throw a scent. LOL I don't know if it's me, my house, or the candles. Nonetheless, it certainly scented slightly stronger than any of the apple ones so far. It smelled delicious. Lighter and more... hmmmm... vanilla? than the Spiced Pumpkin. A description from amazon.com states "A warm, delicious recipe of pumpkin, spices, honey and maple topped with sugary vanilla frosting." Now I'm hungry!! I would gladly buy this in a larger size, I can tell it's a winner. 
I give Frosted Pumpkin a really yummy and happy three pumpkins.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

*APPLE PUMPKIN*








After all the buzz about Apple Pumpkin, I couldn't wait to try it. Unwrapping and doing the cold sniff, the first impression was fresh apples and pumpkin. It made me feel like it is September and I was at a farm stand. Not a baked or heavily spiced scent, like all the other pumpkin votives I've tried so far. Ohhhhh me likey! I thought there was more pumpkiny than apple when cold ~ but once lit, that quickly reversed to more apple scent. Definitely the longer it melted, the more the apple was overtaking the air. The good news today was that this votive had a huge throw!! I was so thrilled, since I had been having a problem with the last four or five votives I tried having practically no scent 'throw' into the room. There was no problem smelling this lovely fragrance and even after it was extinguished, there was a wonderful lingering fragrance. Really happy with this candle. It's not terribly spicy or heavy. Maybe just the tiniest skoch too apple for it to be a 'perfect' candle for me. I prefer the pumpkin scent ~ but apple candle lovers are going to love this! YC description is "About This Fragrance: Cultivated with care . . . home-grown apples and pumpkins blended with ginger and clove." Now this is funny ~ I don't read that description until after I have typed my thoughts up... and usually I don't like ginger scented candles. LOL 
I easily recommend this lovely late summer scent. I give Apple Pumpkin a very happy four apples ~ I mean pumpkins!! 

Edit: We've been out shopping for a few hours, and I could still smell the Apple Pumpkin scent when we walked back in. Awesome!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

YC Season's Blessings: 

...Is ok. Both cold and hot, it is a berry-specific scent with an undertone of spice. It is not inappropriate for fall, which is good. Color of the candle is nice, I like purple - although if I had to have purple wax, I would probably order Dark Candle's Arachne's Garden which is a seriously cool scent. Speaking of which, I need to order another Temptress pack over at DC... I doubt I will reorder any Season's Blessings, although if I ever found some votives on sale locally, I might pick them up. 

I grant it 3 out of 5 pumpkins: nice, but not rave-worthy.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> YC Season's Blessings:
> 
> ...Is ok. Both cold and hot, it is a berry-specific scent with an undertone of spice. It is not inappropriate for fall, which is good. Color of the candle is nice, I like purple - although if I had to have purple wax, I would probably order Dark Candle's Arachne's Garden which is a seriously cool scent. Speaking of which, I need to order another Temptress pack over at DC... I doubt I will reorder any Season's Blessings, although if I ever found some votives on sale locally, I might pick them up.
> 
> I grant it 3 out of 5 pumpkins: nice, but not rave-worthy.



*SEASON'S BLESSINGS*








Thank you for your review. I was curious, so I tested my Season's Blessings Sampler today. I agree with your cold assessment ~ although I got the impression of some sort of wild flower too. The color is really nice, that deep purple. It had a decent scent throw. At first, I smelled grape, but a nice fresh grape ~ not gag-me grape like soda or lollypops. I was liking it. After the room is scented I like to walk into it, take in the fragrance, and some kind of memory is triggered by the scent. Unfortunately, the 'feeling' this candle brought to me was definitely a summer experience, but it was of sitting at a picnic table with a citronella candle. Yipes. Right or wrong, that was the sort of scent I was getting ~ grape, wildflowers and citronella. I really was not liking it. Extinguished the candle and hoping it clears out soon. YC's description is "About This Fragrance: Partake in a fragrant array of nature's bounty . . . perfect notes of pear, plums and grape with hints of spice and cardamom." Hmmmmm I wonder if my mind translated cardamom into memories of citronella. Oh well... You can't like them all. lol
I don't 'hate it', but really didn't like it either ~ Sorry! I'll have to give Season's Blessings two 'meh' pumpkins.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

All of these scents sound amazing and I'm definitely going to try some of them. But I do have a question for some of you more experienced YC buyers.. For me, I'm on a tight budget and YC's are a little pricey for me. So I was wondering how the payoff is for the tart potpourris? Do you think its as good of a scent as the candles, or would I just be better off purchasing a few of the actual candles?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know what others think, but I worked for Yankee candle for 3 years..my opinion would be invest in the larger ones..the tarts don't last very long and the scent is not as strong..do you happen to have a Burk's outlet where you are? They do get in Yankee candles at times and the prices are much lower, but the selection is not very good sometimes,


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> I don't know what others think, but I worked for Yankee candle for 3 years..my opinion would be invest in the larger ones..the tarts don't last very long and the scent is not as strong..do you happen to have a Burk's outlet where you are? They do get in Yankee candles at times and the prices are much lower, but the selection is not very good sometimes,


thanks! very helpful. that was my main concern that the scent wouldn't be as strong/carry as much through the house. I may just have to suck it up and get a few jar candles lol. I think we may have a Burks around here, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Thank you for your review. I was curious, so I tested my Season's Blessings Sampler today. I agree with your cold assessment ~ although I got the impression of some sort of wild flower too. The color is really nice, that deep purple. It had a decent scent throw. At first, I smelled grape, but a nice fresh grape ~ not gag-me grape like soda or lollypops. I was liking it. After the room is scented I like to walk into it, take in the fragrance, and some kind of memory is triggered by the scent. Unfortunately, the 'feeling' this candle brought to me was definitely a summer experience, but it was of sitting at a picnic table with a citronella candle. Yipes. Right or wrong, that was the sort of scent I was getting ~ grape, wildflowers and citronella. I really was not liking it. Extinguished the candle and hoping it clears out soon. YC's description is "About This Fragrance: Partake in a fragrant array of nature's bounty . . . perfect notes of pear, plums and grape with hints of spice and cardamom." Hmmmmm I wonder if my mind translated cardamom into memories of citronella. Oh well... You can't like them all. lol
> I don't 'hate it', but really didn't like it either ~ Sorry! I'll have to give Season's Blessings two 'meh' pumpkins.


Well, now that you mention it there is sort of an undertone of citronella to Season's Blessings. To me, it is very much in the background but I can see why you would say that. I still like it, but like I said its definitely not a "MUST. BUY. MORE." type of scent for me.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I personally don't like the tarts...... I've tried most of them and usually have little to no "throw"..... I have the best luck with the two wick tumbers. Bigger wax pool, quicker.... stronger throw. In my opinion


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with the suggestions to purchase the larger candles for actually scenting an area in your home. I'm just trying all these sample votives to get a feel for what scents I may want to splurge on and purchase larger tumblers or jars. It's really depressing to like the 'cold' smell of a jar in the store and then have it be an unpleasant scent once it is melting when you get home. I just threw out a large (I think it was Meadow Mist) for that reason. That's why I'm on a personal journey to see what scents I find pleasing. This has been really fun ~ although it is a tad frustrating and frankly surprising that I am finding so many of the votives have little or no scent throw. There are some that are filling the room nicely. 

All in all, I am finding tons of scents I like and hardly any I don't. It's going to be hard to narrow it down when I finally go for those jars.


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

i definitely think im going to try the jars instead then. You have a good idea though Hilda. I think i may do the same with testing the votives to see what i like best since they are so pricey


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

KingCrabLegs 1.99LB said:


> All of these scents sound amazing and I'm definitely going to try some of them. But I do have a question for some of you more experienced YC buyers.. For me, I'm on a tight budget and YC's are a little pricey for me. So I was wondering how the payoff is for the tart potpourris? Do you think its as good of a scent as the candles, or would I just be better off purchasing a few of the actual candles?


I completely understand...they can be pricey. I signed up for their e-mail updates and I get coupons sent to my house for sales. THAT'S when I make my purchases. I'll get coupons for buy one get one free.....buy two get one free....they'll send me updates as to when they'll have $.99 votives. It's so funny because it's to the point when we get a coupon my Husband just rolls his eyes.."Guess we're getting some candles" The Semi anual sale is another one to hit. The further a long it gets into the sale....the cheaper things get. 

Anyway, I do agree that investing in a larger jar is probably going to give you the most bang for your buck. If you want to try a few different scents I'd just get the votives. They smell amazing...some stronger then others. But it definitely helps to determine if you're going to like a scent or not.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

zombies_everywhere! said:


> i definitely think im going to try the jars instead then. You have a good idea though Hilda. I think i may do the same with testing the votives to see what i like best since they are so pricey


Trying the votives is much more cost-effective; if you find something you hate, throwing it away is much easier. I am finding that the scent descriptions on the site are all but useless to me; I have to smell it in person. This is where the 99-cent votives come in really well. If I had bought an entire expensive jar of Treehouse Memories, I think I would have cried.... coupon codes are nice as well, someone posted one here for the month of June, and I got a large-size jar of Apple Pumpkin for $17.00. Pretty sweet. 

Next up for sampling will be YC Caramel Pecan Pie. Right this minute I'm burning an already-started Dark Candles' Arachne's Garden votive: a fantastic floral with heavy rose overtones, OMG it is wooooonderful.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

When this thread first started, I went to the YC website to order a catalogue. I had added a votive sample of their Apple-Pumpkin to my cart, but never checked out. So today, out of the blue, I get a box in the mail from YC. It had 4 votive samples and a small jar of the Apple-Pumpkin in it. Needless to say I was perplexed. I got on the computer, and was going into my bank's website to see what happened, then decided to call with my fiancee in Michigan first. Turns out she ordered them as a late birthday present for me (which I didn't expect, because she _never_ orders stuff online). Quite the pleasant surprise .




> I personally don't like the tarts...... I've tried most of them and usually have little to no "throw".....


I agree wholeheartedly. Sure, they smell great, but they taste _nasty_


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> When this thread first started, I went to the YC website to order a catalogue. I had added a votive sample of their Apple-Pumpkin to my cart, but never checked out. So today, out of the blue, I get a box in the mail from YC. It had 4 votive samples and a small jar of the Apple-Pumpkin in it. Needless to say I was perplexed. I got on the computer, and was going into my bank's website to see what happened, then decided to call with my fiancee in Michigan first. Turns out she ordered them as a late birthday present for me (which I didn't expect, because she _never_ orders stuff online). Quite the pleasant surprise .
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly. Sure, they smell great, but they taste _nasty_


WOW! That is spectacular ~ so sweet! 
Oh... and pa dum dum (snare drum) for your joke. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCandleCompany Ok Ladies and Gents, I am on my way to the pool with my kids, and I haven't read the thread in days-boo hiss- but look on the YC facebook page! They have a pic of a "Happy Halloween" candle!

Click the Haunted House pic and go one pic to the right! It has a black cat on the label! So awesome! What is the scent?? Black Licorice! 

http://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCandleCompany


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

All those pictures look awesome! looks like i need to start saving up for all of it! haha 

and much thanks for the advice all. im definitely going to go with the jar candles now


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love the way the Licorice scented Happy Halloween jar looks....but I'm not sure about that scent...


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I love the black cat label! But i am NOT down with a licorice scent.... nope noway. 

If there is any justice in the universe though, that black cat jar diffuser WILL BE MINE. Oh yeah.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

PLPlease don't ever throw a jar Yankee candle out (if you have a store near you)! They accept exchanges for another candle for ANY REASON, burned or not. Hate the scent, tunneling, no throw, whatever the reason. Their policy is a candle for a candle. This is one of the reasons they have maintained my business. There is no reason to be stuck with a candle you don't like from Yankee    QUOTE=Hilda;1283282]I agree with the suggestions to purchase the larger candles for actually scenting an area in your home. I'm just trying all these sample votives to get a feel for what scents I may want to splurge on and purchase larger tumblers or jars. It's really depressing to like the 'cold' smell of a jar in the store and then have it be an unpleasant scent once it is melting when you get home. I just threw out a large (I think it was Meadow Mist) for that reason. That's why I'm on a personal journey to see what scents I find pleasing. This has been really fun ~ although it is a tad frustrating and frankly surprising that I am finding so many of the votives have little or no scent throw. There are some that are filling the room nicely. 

All in all, I am finding tons of scents I like and hardly any I don't. It's going to be hard to narrow it down when I finally go for those jars. [/QUOTE]


----------



## girlwiththeghost (Jul 7, 2012)

I work at Yankee Candle, and we're currently figuring out what to do for our Halloween preview party. This will be my first year doing the Halloween preview party so I'm trying to go all out. I'm really close to persuading all my co-workers to dress up as Hobbits.

I'm also really excited that we have officially put out our fall scents. The spring scents, sans a few like 'beach wood', and 'meyer lemon', were just not as great as I thought they would be. I've already bought a 'spiced cocoa', and a few votives of 'whoopie pie!', and a bunch of 'autumn leaves' tarts.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

girlwiththeghost said:


> I work at Yankee Candle, and we're currently figuring out what to do for our Halloween preview party. This will be my first year doing the Halloween preview party so I'm trying to go all out. I'm really close to persuading all my co-workers to dress up as Hobbits.
> 
> I'm also really excited that we have officially put out our fall scents. The spring scents, sans a few like 'beach wood', and 'meyer lemon', were just not as great as I thought they would be. I've already bought a 'spiced cocoa', and a few votives of 'whoopie pie!', and a bunch of 'autumn leaves' tarts.


Are you part time or full time there? Just curious. We have a Yankee right around the corner from us and I've often considered doing something part time there (if needed) but not sure how flexable they are with hours since I already work part time in a salon. 

Anyway, I agree the spring scents didn't really impress me this year. I went with my usual....Sage & Citrus (one of my favorites) and Fresh Cut Roses. Didn't really feel the need to try anything new. So excited for the fall scents. I've been burning a Autumn Leaves jar....so I'm thinking I'll need to get another one of those. I have an Autumn Wreath and a Harvest Welcome ready and waiting as well. LOVE those coupons...I stock up!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

girlwiththeghost said:


> I work at Yankee Candle, and we're currently figuring out what to do for our Halloween preview party. This will be my first year doing the Halloween preview party so I'm trying to go all out. I'm really close to persuading all my co-workers to dress up as Hobbits.
> 
> I'm also really excited that we have officially put out our fall scents. The spring scents, sans a few like 'beach wood', and 'meyer lemon', were just not as great as I thought they would be. I've already bought a 'spiced cocoa', and a few votives of 'whoopie pie!', and a bunch of 'autumn leaves' tarts.


Hobbits ~ that's funny! 

Have you tried the spiced cocoa yet? How is it?


----------



## girlwiththeghost (Jul 7, 2012)

Trinity1 said:


> Are you part time or full time there? Just curious. We have a Yankee right around the corner from us and I've often considered doing something part time there (if needed) but not sure how flexable they are with hours since I already work part time in a salon.
> 
> Anyway, I agree the spring scents didn't really impress me this year. I went with my usual....Sage & Citrus (one of my favorites) and Fresh Cut Roses. Didn't really feel the need to try anything new. So excited for the fall scents. I've been burning a Autumn Leaves jar....so I'm thinking I'll need to get another one of those. I have an Autumn Wreath and a Harvest Welcome ready and waiting as well. LOVE those coupons...I stock up!


I work part-time. They are really flexible at my YC store with hours, but I guess that really depends on the manager and district manager. I work about 10-16 hours a week because I have a full-time job already. It's a nice place to work, so you should check it out!

Sage & Citrus is so amazing. If they ever retire that fragrance I might go on a rampage.



Hilda said:


> Hobbits ~ that's funny!
> 
> Have you tried the spiced cocoa yet? How is it?


I haven't tried it yet. I currently burning the pumpkin patch swirl that they come out with every year. I will be burning it after this one though.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I took a few days to sample some Christmas votives. It's funny because I am having a hard time describing those scents versus the autumn smells.

Most of the votives I've purchased recently come directly from the YC website, or from the store. I got a few off ebay ~ I'm wondering what any of the more experienced candle fans think about the ebay candle sellers. There seems to be quite a few that specialize in Yankee Candles. Any opinions?



*FARMHOUSE APPLE*








Yesterday, I tried the Farmhouse Apple. There really was hardly any scent either cold nor when lit. Just very simple like a bag of apples on the counter. There was minimal scent throw. Hmmmm Very disappointing. Perhaps this particular votive was a dud, because I have heard people like this scent. A description on amazon.com states "Old-fashioned country goodness of tasty orchard apples sprinkled with spicy warmth."
To be honest, I can't even rate this candle. 



*MACINTOSH SPICE*








Today's test votive is the Macintosh Spice. I've heard very positive things about this scent, so I was really looking forward to it. Even at arm's length cold, it had an amazing scent. WOW! Folks we found a winner! This candle is gorgeous! The color as it is melting is even beautiful. It had amazing scent throw and smelled fantastic. It's the apple version of Spiced Pumpkin! It's rich, spicy ~ lots of sweet cinnamon goodness versus the burn-your-nostrils cinnamon that can happen sometimes. I cannot believe how wonderful the house smells even hours later just from this one votive. All the hooplah about this scent is deserved. From YC website, "About This Fragrance: Simply delicious . . . crisp, slightly tart apple slices sprinkled with freshly ground cinnamon."
I feel comfortable giving Macintosh Spice a five great smelling pumpkin rating!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I heard mac spice is retiring from a sales associate at my local store . I have a large jar of farmhouse apple that I love, but again, like your votive, the throw is minimal  Oh, if anyone is looking for a good Carnival type scent. Bath and Body works "Boardwalk" candle is divine! Super strong, scent of caramel popcorn and candied apples. I plan on this one carrying into fall


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

HauntedDiva said:


> I heard mac spice is retiring from a sales associate at my local store .


LOL Of course! I'm on a mission to find a new favorite scent and I fall in love with one that is being retired.


----------



## girlwiththeghost (Jul 7, 2012)

HauntedDiva said:


> I heard mac spice is retiring from a sales associate at my local store . I have a large jar of farmhouse apple that I love, but again, like your votive, the throw is minimal  Oh, if anyone is looking for a good Carnival type scent. Bath and Body works "Boardwalk" candle is divine! Super strong, scent of caramel popcorn and candied apples. I plan on this one carrying into fall


Yeah, sadly mac spice is being retired, which is such a shame because it was really a popular scent. I was also surprised that they retired garden sweet pea, which was another extremely popular scent. I'm hoping that they bring them back next year under a new name or as a treasure.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

YC Caramel Pecan Pie review: I can sincerely say that YC has knocked the caramel scent out of the park. This is a HIGHLY fragrant, absolutely wonderful scent. It is not Halloween-specific, as all pumpkin scents are - to me, at least - but it is great! This could burn all Fall and Winter too. 

Very pleased with it and so I bestow upon it four out or five pumpkins. I'd definitely buy more of this.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

*RED APPLE WREATH*








Last night, we tried the Red Apple Wreath votive. As soon as I sniffed it cold, I could tell I was going to love this one. Abundant fresh apple scent (versus deeper baked apple scent). I initially was testing it with the thoughts of it being an autumn scent ~ but it instantly made me feel in the mood for Christmas. I could definitely get a delightful cinnamon scent (again, not that nasty sharp cinnamon some other candles have), but there is some other spice also that is triggering a Christmasy feeling. I don't know what it was, but I really really like this one. Nice average throw, that lingered nicely after the candle was blown out. Not too spicy. Really pretty. YC's description, "About This Fragrance: A happy holiday homecoming with the festive aroma of sweet apples, cinnamon, walnuts and maple." Interesting! I didn't think I liked anything with a maple scent. lol I would definitely buy this in a jar.
I will give Red Apple Wreath a lovely get-you-in-the-mood for the holidays four out of five pumpkins. 



*POMEGRANATE CIDER*








Today's trial is Pomegranate Cider. To be honest, I am sampling this one just because it has the word cider in it. LOL Not that pomegranates invoke any type of autumnal feeling in me. Cold sniff test ~ not too much happening. Sweet. Smells likes berries. Definitely lightly fruity. Same with the scent in the air while melting. I really could not make out any layers of scents. Just a light fruity smell. It was nice. It's not that I disliked it, it was just so faint and mild that it didn't do much for me. YC's description, "About This Fragrance: A fall treat . . . tart pomegranate juice with sweet vanilla and spicy notes of cinnamon and cloves." I find reading the descriptions after the fact, really interesting. I did not get tart ~ I got sweet fruit. I would not have guessed vanilla nor those two spices. I'm glad this is not my paying job! I'd be fired! LOL 
I will give Pomegranate Cider a moderate three pumpkins. I didn't really like it, and I didn't dislike it either.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Love the red apple wreath. I burn that one year 'round. Good throw


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

just recently my wife found and lit our last years witches brew candle, at first I didn't want my house smelling like Halloween as i don't want to take the magic of fall out just let but once lit i couldn't help my self to keep it lit, shortly only a few days went by until it was out and I am going to have to wait till late sept to buy my fall scents for 2012..


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've never tried the Red Apple Wreath. Definitely want to give that a shot though after your description Hilda.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Was burning an Apple Pumpkin voitve, & for the fun of it, my daughter started up the Chocolate Truffle votive too. Added a very interesting 'Halloween Night' outside-with-the-TOTs-&-candy bowl element to the mix. Very interesting.

I wonder if they'll recycle Macintosh Spice into something new. That's a good candle. Hmm, looks like i might have to try Red Apple Wreath! Thanks for all the recommendations


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, the Red Apple Wreath is on my shopping list to get a larger size.  Hopefully, I can grab a jar of Macintosh Spice too before they are gone. I'm really pleased to have found them both.

'Halloween Night' ~ pumpkins plus chocolate. That sounds like a great new idea for a candle scent! One of those swirls candles they do. LOL



*SUGARED APPLE*








Over the weekend, I tried the Sugared Apple votive. I was really excited to try this one bascially because it was such a pretty candle. Pure white and the graphic is beautiful! At first the sniff test did not impress me. Slightly sweet, but my first impression was like I was sniffing a fancy hotel soap. The good news is that it had a nice scent throw. Bad news is that when you don't like a scent, you don't want a powerful scent throw! LOL The longer it melted, the more I was engulfed in sweet, sweet sweet. I did not really get an apple scent, but sure did get overwhelmed in sugar and vanilla? It definitely was triggering my gag reflex. I know. It has the word SUGAR in the name ~ I should have been prepared. So this candle is defintely not for me! I was very curious to read what YC had in mind with this fragrance, but this is the first time I could not find a YC description for a candle. So all I can say is this felt like a too sweet bath product to me. I feel bad when I give a negative review. Sorry! Hey, if you like sweet, then this candle is for you. I must be more of a spice girl myself.
Unfortunately, Sugared Apple is the first candle to get a 'wayyyy to sweet for me' one razzy pumpkin!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I only have a handful of autumn votives left to sample, along with a couple Halloween specific votives. My short career as candle reviewer is coming to an end. (My husband will be so pleased.) Oh wait ~ I have a box full of Christmas scents to start on next! I'll be boring people on the sister forum then. LOL I am worried that from here on out, I am not going to be thrilled with the few votives I have left ~ as they are the ones I sniffed and pushed to the back of the box. Perhaps there will be a sleeper scent in there that will wow me.


*VANILLA PUMPKIN*








So on Monday, I tried the Vanilla Pumpkin votive. Pretty color and cute graphic. Sniffed the unwrapped candle... kind of plain ~ pumpkin and vanilla. That continued through burning the candle. It did throw scent into the room. Extremely simple. I mean it's nice. One of the simplest scents I've come across. Pumpkin, vanilla and some really mild spice. On the sweet side too (but not overly sweet by any means.) A description on amazon.com states "Nutmeg-spiced pumpkin bread with a twist ... fresh vanilla, bits of orange and maple syrup." To be honest, I didn't get all that in it. Perhaps the third layer in addition to the pumpkin and vanilla is the nutmeg or maple. I was not registering orange at all. It did not thrill me, but then again I have to say it was nice enough.
I would say Vanilla Pumpkin is true to it's name. I'll give it a moderate 'It's OK but I'm not buying another' three pumpkins. 


*PUMPKIN SPICE*








Yesterday, I tried a Pumpkin Spice votive. Of course this raises the question of what's the difference between Spiced Pumpkin and Pumpkin Spice? Cold sniff test is favorable. Pumpkin with some spice. Seems much more mellow than the Spiced Pumpkin. When melting, this one did not have a very strong scent throw. It seemed like a weaker, less spicy, version of Spiced Pumpkin ~ It was nice, but couldn't compare. I can't find a description for it. Does anyone know anything about this one? Is it a precurser to Spiced Pumpkin or was it a scent all on it's own. It's certainly in the same family, but I'll stick with my favorite.
I will give Pumpkin Spice a 'It's OK but I'd rather have Spiced Pumpkin' three pumpkins.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been burning alot of my fall candles lately, the boyfriend asked me why I just don't slow down to enjoy summer....... *sigh* Some people just don't get it... But I did take his advice and put my summer scents back out. At least till August when the Boney Bunch comes  lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

*AUTUMN FRUIT*








Yesterday, we tried the Autumn Fruit votive. Pretty purple color and nice graphic. Sniffing the cold unwrapped candle, first impression, it's really nice... sweet, fruity. Primarily a light grape scent. When burning, it had a decent scent throw. It stayed light, slightly sweet, and a nice grape and berry smell, only slightly spiced. Not overtly GRAPE like some candies or juice smells. It's funny, because I am testing the votives in my bathroom because of the a/c and fans in the other rooms right now, and for some reason it's wrong to take a bathroom break while smelling something that associates so strongly with food. LOL I was definitely craving an english muffin with some nice jam after this melted for a while. For me... this did not have a traditional 'autumn' association, but a nice candle for any time of year if you like the fruit scents. YC's description is "About This Fragrance: A harvest celebration featuring lively blackberries with sweet grapes and juicy pears."
I don't usually buy the fruit candles, but I really liked this (if you like grape). I will give Autumn Fruit a three plus smiling pumpkins out of five. +


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice review, Hilda. I love AF. I love Mac Spice as well- I see from further up the thread you really liked it, too. It really sucks they are retiring that scent, one of my faves!

As an offside, we may be moving again very soon and it is very much unexpected. All of my Halloween fun, activities, and plans are officially over as of right now. Sadly. I still check the forum daily, and love reading Hilda's reviews/Boney info/Halloween fun, etc.

Please keep this lovely thread going! I do so love it, but I am semi-crushed from this sudden change and it does take me a bit to adjust my attitude.

Gonna go melt a new tart right now, and will review tonight-if my tears don't extinguish the flame of the tea light!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> Nice review, Hilda. I love AF. I love Mac Spice as well- I see from further up the thread you really liked it, too. It really sucks they are retiring that scent, one of my faves!
> 
> As an offside, we may be moving again very soon and it is very much unexpected. All of my Halloween fun, activities, and plans are officially over as of right now. Sadly. I still check the forum daily, and love reading Hilda's reviews/Boney info/Halloween fun, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh no Hollow! I'm so sorry.  Perhaps your move will go swiftly and you will be able to pull something together. Please don't stay away from HF. I soooo enjoy reading your posts. 

Thank you for your encouragement about my silly little reviews. I have been having fun and look forward to sampling the different scents each day. Just hope I'm not boring anyone. lol 

Please message, or visit whenever you can. Thank you and best wishes on your new adventure!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I sampled the last three 'autumn' votives I had left this weekend, as I am anxious to move onto the Halloween themed scents I have. 


*CANDIED APPLE*








Not sure this is an autumnal scent, but since it is apple related, I included it herein. I tried the Candied Apple votive. Right away, there was not much scent ~ neither cold nor 'hot'. What is it with the apple scents? Am I just having a run of bad luck, or are the apple candles not good scent throwers? What I can smell is very nice. Certainly reminds me of a candy smell. To tell the truth if I did not know it was an apple candle, I might not have thought it was apple. It's pleasant enough. Just not enough fragrance for me to even form an opinion. A description taken from amazon.com reads, "From the county fair ... crisp red apples coated with a mix of melted sugar, orange, pear and vanilla." Too bad. I really am left wanting more from this candle.
I don't really feel fair even rating this one. What I could smell was pretty ~ but it was too weak. 


*FALL FESTIVAL*








Next I tried the Fall Festival votive. Right away this candle left me feeling confused. The graphic on the label has baskets with apples and pumpkins, only when I sniffed the cold candle, I was not getting either of those. What is that? I didn't know if it was pleasant or unpleasant. Just sort of... weird. So I let it melt. It did have a really nice scent throw. I was sitting in the living room and some kind of familiar scent was nagging at me. Finally I burst out to my husband (who was in the kitchen with the candle)... "Do you smell burning leaves?" He agreed right away. OK. So we think it smells like burning leaves. We discussed this for a while, and debated whether that is something pleasant or unpleasant to smell and whether you want that deliberately in your house. LOL Then a secondary scent started to emerge, and then this second mystery scent takes over. OK... Am I smelling caramel or butterscotch? Holy Moly. I'm having a candle identity crisis. I swear I am smelling burning autumn leaves and caramel at the same time. I have to decide I don't like this too much. I don't think I have been more interested in reading the 'official' description as I am with this one. A description that I found online states, "A luscious autumn medley of brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, cocoa, maple, walnut, citrus and caramel." AH HA! There was caramel! ~ But what about the leaves? LOLOLOL
I'm going to have to give Fall Festival a two confused pumpkins out of five pumpkin rating. I was left bewildered. 


*NATURE'S PAINTBRUSH*








I will admit it ~ there is a reason this votive is last. I just kept pushing it back in the box, I didn't want to face it. Right from the day it arrived with the other gems from Yankee Candle I was not liking it. Here is Nature's Paintbrush. It was strong cold and wrapped, it was stronger cold and unwrapped and it was overwhelming while melting. Whatever this scent is, it is not to my taste at all! I could only let it burn a few minutes and I had to blow it out. Here's the memory it triggered, being in college and some guy with slicked backed hair and wearing wayyyyy too much cologne coming over and standing too close. ROFL I'm sorry. That's it. I had to be honest. I'm not even going to take a guess at what scents this was supposed to be. LOL The official description, of course, makes no mention of the overbearing cologne wearing fellow, but states "About This Fragrance: A perfect autumn day captured in radiant, aromatic strokes of brisk air, spicy woods and warm musk." My apologies Yankee Candle... but whew!
Sorry. I'm giving Nature's Paintbrush one razzy pumpkin.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Just picked up 2 of the new scents; Harvest Welcome with the jack o lanterns on the label =), Apple Pumpkin which smells amazing!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to say that right now Harvest Welcome and Apple Pumpkin are my favorites!!! I bought a large jar of each and have a large jar of Autumn Wreath waiting  

Hilda...I felt the same way about Natures Paintbrush. I was so excited when it came out and ended up buying a large jar right away. It wasn't terrible...just not what I expected. Needless to say...I won't be purchasing that one again. I also totally get what you're saying about Fall Festival. I wanted to like that one...but could never quite grasp what was going on there. I did recently buy a swirl candle that was the Harvest and Fall Festival scents together. THAT was really nice...but it took the addition of the other scent to really kick it into gear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello candle lovers! I haven't melted a candle in days...but I do like looking at Hilda's WONDERFUL reviews, and everybody else's input. 

I did melt Granny Apple Smith in tart form a few evenings ago. It is sold out on the Yankee site, but hopefully they will bring it back for fall. I like melting tarts, because, in my opinion, the tart form of the candle gives a stronger scent. The downside is that tart melting can be messy, and you have to have tealights as well. 

Anyway, the Granny Apple Smith tart (sold out) is here. http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/granny-smith/1067692

It smells strong and crispy apple even in the plastic. My youngest son is constantly sniffing it.

Melting in a tart warmer, it is very true to description. Green crispy apple, good throw, just lovely!

I will give     pumpkins out of 5. 

Bath and Body Works has a sale on their summer candles and other scented items. I am guessing their fall and halloween scents are soon to arrive.

I actually bought a summer candle from them- but wait! Serpentia touts "Dark Candles.com" scent "Dark Carnival." Here is the link and description...

http://www.darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28&products_id=26

"This scent will evoke images of dark laughter, midway games, freaky side shows, and seedy characters! A blend of Warm caramel popcorn, nutty candy apples, and fluffy cotton candy. This scent is not for eating - although you just might be tempted!" Sounds great, right?

Well, as I have a gift card to BBW, I was perusing their site for upcoming Halloween items, and I noticed their sale. I also saw this candle: Summer Boardwalk.

link and description: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12761383&cm_vc=200

"Like memories of the best summer spent at the beach - caramel-glazed popcorn, warm taffy-apples and salted, sweet cream." Wow, sounds like heaven!

The reviews of this candle are pretty great, and all say the candle is STRONG. I like strong candles, and in the fall and Halloween time, I really want a strong candle that scents my home, my prop area, etc. I want a candle that makes my home smell like the cottage of a witch that is scenting her area to draw in small children...a halloween carnival...a fall county fair, etc.

Since the reviews are indicating a strong scent, I have a gift card, and the sale is 'buy one, get one free,' I bit. ALSO, with the coupon code S126291, you get an ADDITIONAL $5 bucks off your order! (No minimum purchase, and you can use on sale items.) 

So I got 2 large 3 wick candles, buy one get one free, and 5 bucks off. I am really hoping the scent is as good as the reviews!

I will def. review this scent when it arrives.

Happy melting!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I LOVE Summer Boardwalk! I plan on hitting up this B1G1 sale to stock up. I think it would be a great scent to transition into fall. Also great for haunts with a Carnival theme!
Some more sad news, if you like Autumn Fruit, word is it is retiring too. But a similar substitute may be Season's Blessing?
I think Fall Festival may have been retired awhile ago, smelled a small tumbler at a local gift shop about a year ago and am kicking myself for not getting it. Maybe if I stop at an outlet? Hilda, where did you find your votive?
On another note, one you may want to check out is Moonlight Harvest, a deep royal purple color with an awesome label of a full moon rising over the trees. VERY spicy. Not one of my favorites, but my favorite label 
By the way if you like tarts Front Porch Candle Company www.frontporchcandleco.com has awesome pumpkin scents! I had a tart of Pumpkin Spice cake in my tart warmer for 4 days now and it's still going strong. I think I'm going to order a candle in this scent from her. They are experiencing alot of growing pains right now (alot of business via facebook) but moving to a new facility in August. So right now if you want a particular scent you can request it on facebook and she'll (Angie the owner) try her best to add it with the next stock addition (daily or every few days). Her samplers are aways a good way to try a variety of scents. Yankee will always be my favorite candles, but Front porch will always be my favorite tarts because of their strength, throw, yummminess and customer service   IMO


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh that Boardwalk sounds interesting! 

Diva, The Fall Festival votive... I think that was one I purchased from an ebay YC seller. 

We had to take a trip back right outside NYC yesterday, and as we drove by a Yankee Candle outlet in the Poconos, my husband let me run in for two seconds. There were no parking spaces, so he stayed in the car with the boys, and I had to run right in and out. LOL I grabbed three medium jars and one Creamy Caramel votive all for $30 within a ten second shopping trip. Yay! 

I'm going back in a few weeks for their Halloween in August promotion.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm excited to start sampling the few Halloween candles now.

*CANDY CORN*














I start with the Candy Corn votive. Pretty orange candle with ADORABLE graphics. Cold sniff test ~ nice. Sweet ~ not too sweet. However, I could not tell you what I am smelling. Is it teeny bit pumpkin? Just a touch of seasonal mild spice? I have no idea, and I don't remember if this is really what candy corn smells like. The melting scent stays true to the cold sniff test. This votive had a nice moderate scent throw. The longer it was melting, the more I was liking it and the more I was thinking about candy corn. I don't know if it was a mind trick ~ they tell me it's candy corn and so I believe it, OR is this really candy corn I am smelling. It definitely has that cooking corn syrup smell to it. Shucks ~ now I'm craving candy corn!! So I think this is a winner! An online description I found states, "About This Fragrance The familiar, sweet scent of candy corn is a fond reminder of Halloween fun and treats." Yes. I don't know if they successfully replicated the scent, or successfully tricked me into thinking it... but I'd buy a larger jar of this to melt at Halloween! LOL
I'll give Candy Corn a don't forget to brush your teeth after melting, four happy pumpkins!! 


*TRICK OR TREAT*








If you've been following my reviews for a little while, then you are aware that I don't read anything about the votives prior to my sampling. Most of the time all I know about a candle is from the clues that the color or the graphic on the label provide me. I tried the Trick or Treat the day after sampling the Candy Corn votive, and to tell the truth, I went back to the box about three times to check if I had mixed up labels or something, because I was not smelling any difference. I was wondering if Trick or Treat was just Candy Corn re-released or vice versa. Only difference I could see was one is a brighter orange and one is a little more rusty orange. To my unsophisticated nose, I couldn't tell them apart. One is a little sweeter? Perhaps a touch sweeter. Nonetheless, I liked them both as sweet candy scents. I guess if pressed, I would pick the one that was less sweet. Here's a description I found on the internet which explains my confusion, "Best of all worlds is a Swirl™ combination of two favorite Yankee® candle scents that brings back memories of trick or treating when you were a kid. A special combination of deliciously sweet Candy Corn and Buttercream®." Now it makes sense! I don't think Candy Corn needed the extra sweetness ~ but if you like your candles sweet, then you would like this one.
I will give Trick or Treat three happy pumpkins.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I completely missed this thread! Ah well, I'll catch up  Autumn Wreath and Nature's Paintbrush are two of my faves for Autumn. And Treehouse Memories.....AMAZING! Does anyone have a YC outlet? I have one about 40 minutes from me. I go nuts there! The big candles are usually 6/$60!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Hilda, I LOVE the fact that your husband circled YC while you speed-shopped! SO FUNNY!

I love your reviews! I And what beautiful pics you post!

I can't wait to hear what you think of Creamy Caramel!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Love the trick or treat label! If I could get my hands on some of those I think they'd make excellent presents


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

If anyone in the Raleigh, NC area is planning on going to the premier party at Crabtree Valley Mall on August 4th, let me know. If there is a big crowd that will be there, then lets work together to get the stuff we want so we won't be competing against each other. I'll be honest, I've never gone to a premier opening of anything, so I figure it might be best to work together. Just look for the guy that looks exactly like Brad Pitt, that'll be me. lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.villagecandle.com/products/search.aspx?Keywords=halloween

If anyone is interested in Village Candle, they have free shipping today. I posted the link to their 'halloween' candles. I have never tried them! I bought a simmerblend of "Pumpkin and Mums."


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Miss Mandy, It's funny because I LOVED Autumn Wreath, yet hated Nature's Paintbrush! LOL Isn't it amazing how different all our tastes can be. 

Hollow, Thank you for letting me pontificate about candles in your thread ~ It's passing the summer days nicely. I'm worried about the Creamy Caramel, that little votive had the entire car smelled up on our road trip! LOL

*WITCHES BREW*








Right up front I am going to say this is the most interesting candle scent I have ever encountered!! Obviously, a black candle is a fabulous accent in your home at Halloween. Very cool! This is the strongest votive I've sampled so far. When I unwrapped it, the entire kitchen was already saturated with the scent. I grew up on a large horse farm in an old historic home, and there were root cellars, well rooms, tack rooms, etc. and there was INSTANTLY a visceral rush that came over me taking me back to my childhood and those dark damp stone rooms. I'm not at all saying this is a bad scent relationship ~ I think this is a FASCINATING thing. I cannot imagine a better image than an old musty stone cottage filled with all sorts of herbs and potions to relate to this scent. They NAILED IT!!! This is absolutely the most perfect scent to burn on Halloween ESPECIALLY if you are setting a scene of a haunted house or a witch's abode. OK ~ all the fascinating niceties aside... I think it's sort of an odd blend to smell otherwise!! LOL My husband is an old deadhead and I've smelled some patchouli in my day, and it's completely different in this candle. I know it's there, but they've really made it deep and interesting. 

Here is a description of Witches Brew I located, "About this Fragrance: Woody oriental spicy blend of cinnamon leaves and patchouli twigs." Also, "A blend of patchouli, cinnamon and cedarwood." I believe this candle has been released different years under other names as well, Purr Chouli, with the description, " The purr-fect patchouli fragrance ... a spicy sweet, exotic aroma that creates a mellow mood." Also as Beware, described as follows, "Captivating patchouli casts an exotic spell" and "The mysterious, spicy sweet aroma of exotic patchouli casts a captivating Halloween spell". This is one strong, strong little gem. I would not recommend this candle to the faint of heart. I did find it captivating and ideal for Halloween, HOWEVER, I personally would not want to smell this all year round.
I am going to give this a candle a 'use at Halloween to set the mood' four witchy pumpkins. 

(Gosh, I wish we had little pumpkin smilies wearing witch hats for this review. LOL)


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, I was going to pass on Witch's Brew, but you've made it sound so interesting that I think I'm going to have to try it. 

The description you give here makes me think of Dark Candle's "Apparition," which also conveys a somehow-attractive impression of how an old house smells. its musty yet I really like it, I will have to see if Witch's Brew holds up to the comparison.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Best Yankee Candel Scent ever!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok stop showing me all these cool old labels, especially ones with cats on them. 'Cause I want them.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

After reading this thread I had to go ahead and buy some candles - I am so excited I try out apple pumpkin!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

seelie8504 said:


> After reading this thread I had to go ahead and buy some candles - I am so excited I try out apple pumpkin!


Yes....yes...yessssss...join our candle coven. 

Hilda, I love your pics. And your reviews.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

seelie8504 said:


> After reading this thread I had to go ahead and buy some candles - I am so excited I try out apple pumpkin!


Apple Pumpkin is rockin', you'll love it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> Well, I was going to pass on Witch's Brew, but you've made it sound so interesting that I think I'm going to have to try it. The description you give here makes me think of Dark Candle's "Apparition," which also conveys a somehow-attractive impression of how an old house smells. its musty yet I really like it, I will have to see if Witch's Brew holds up to the comparison.


It's fascinating me!! I can't say it is a pretty scent ~ but the way it captures a dark, mysterious Halloween mood is unbelievable! While it is melting, I swear I can see bats in the dark corners of the kitchen, and a spider scuttled across the floor! LOLOLOL



hollow said:


> Yes....yes...yessssss...join our candle coven.
> Hilda, I love your pics. And your reviews.


'Candle coven' ROFL Love it! Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree, you made Witches Brew sound like something I need to get my hands on


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Ya gotta admit...there is something really cool about special HALLOWEEN-themed candles with special colors and labels and such. It's really neat!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Due to this thread, I had a dream I was in a YC shop and they ran out of every single Autumn/Halloween scent! 

Witch's brew IS an awesome scent. It really does bring you right to Halloween


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Miss Mandy, LOLOL Well, not to give you anymore nightmares... Here's two more reviews. 


*BOO*








Soooooo excited to try the two Halloween theme jars I picked up recently at a YC outlet store. Upon sniffing the cold jar ~ it seemed to remind me exactly of Spiced Pumpkin. This is a good thing because Spiced Pumpkin has been my favorite candle ever. I thought perhaps it IS Spiced Pumpkin just given a Halloween name. So the evening before I tested Boo, I melted the end of my Spiced Pumpkin jar to refresh my memory. Ahhhhhhhh... Dang it I love that candle! So the next morning, I light the Boo. I am in love. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!! I do smell a difference between this candle and my Spiced Pumpkin. Perhaps that is just a new jar vs. old jar thing... but this is... lighter, fresher. Not as dense, heavy, spiced as the Spiced Pumpkin. A little bit sweeter? but not overwhelming. It has a wonderful throw! It says right on the jar, "A spicy pumpkin treat that's hauntingly sweet!" Another description states, "BOO... Halloween pumpkins with baking spices and brown sugar. Create the perfect Halloween atmosphere at home with this special seasonal fragrance!" I agree wholeheartedly! This is the perfect pumpkin candle!
I give BOO an overwhelmingly happy five thumbs up pumpkin rating!! 


*PUMPKIN PATCH*








I'm really excited to try this candle. It is a swirl candle created by mixing Spiced Pumpkin and Harvest together. I've already stated that those are two of my favorite autumn scents and gave them five pumpkin ratings ~ so I expect nothing less than a ten pumpkin experience from this jar! LOL I was not disappointed! GORGEOUS!! Pumpkin, Spices, Sweet. Absolutely heartwarming and lovely. Filled the house with that warm gorgeous ripe fall feeling. It's hard to describe it... but I'd say it's like you took Spiced Pumpkin and added a mellowness of vanilla and butter to it which might have mellowed the spices a little bit. Here's a description I found, "Two of your favorite autumn fragrances, Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin, swirled together, with the smell of baking spices softened with the sweetness of pumpkin." They did it. They made Spiced Pumpkin even better. LOL
I am thrilled to give Pumpkin Patch five GORGEOUS pumpkins! 

I'm definitely going back to stock up on more jars of these!!!!


----------



## Christina22 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish we had a place in Vancouver to buy Yankee Candles  They don't sell them anywhere!


----------



## girlwiththeghost (Jul 7, 2012)

The Pumpkin Patch swirl is my favourite. I snatched a few up when I went to the outlet store a couple months ago, and I'm eagerly anticipating it's return to the stores for this new Halloween season.

At the YC I work at, everyone is really excited for the Halloween stuff. Especially the Candy Corn/Witches Brew scents that are coming back.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Another scent I tried while at YC was Pumpkin Buttercream which has more of a spice cake scent to it. I bought a few votives of this one, the Apple Pumpkin and the Caramel Pecan pie. All yummy!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Serpentia- that is horrible news!!! I still have one last 'Haunted House' votive left *places it in lock box*
Hollow- Nosferatu was really good too and Haunted House... I think those were my 2 faves.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

YAY! I got the new 2012 Halloween Yankee Candle catalog today. I'm fighting with my kids over it because the 'rub and sniff' pages are too much fun!!

I shared the Boney Bunch pages on that thread ~ but I'm excited to share the specific candles and accessories pages here


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Hilda said:


> YAY! I got the new 2012 Halloween Yankee Candle catalog today. I'm fighting with my kids over it because the 'rub and sniff' pages are too much fun!!
> 
> I shared the Boney Bunch pages on that thread ~ but I'm excited to share the specific candles and accessories pages here
> 
> ...


I WANT ALL THE CAT STUFFS!!! ALL OF IT!!! 

Junit, Dark Candles has their candles back online. I have placed 3 orders since they've been back.... go thou and do likewise  With my last order she sent a tart of "Apparition," I had to have some votives of that.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

...Those Pumpkin and Haunted House jar holders are looking pretty good, too. And the LED luminary!! And the Black Cat jar topper!! Ah, I'm obsessed with this stuff. Its a disease, lol.

HILDA STOP THIS CRAZY THING!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooooo Oooooo there's so much I want!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks again Hilda!
I do kinda' like those wheat flickering votive holders. I might have to add them to my wish list.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Must-haves:

*Black Cat jar climber
*Black Cat jar holder
*Black Cat jar topper - if this is only available as a set with the Happy Halloween jar, I dunno. I'm not huge on licorice. 
*Something in Witch's Brew, since I'm suddenly really curious about this scent... 

I love the idea of those standing jar holders, I'd prefer ones without spiders on them though. 

Other maybes:
*Halloween LED luminary
*Wheat votives - love those! 
*Black Cat tealight holder
*Metal pumpkin jar holder


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> Must-haves:
> 
> *Black Cat jar climber
> *Black Cat jar holder
> ...



I have alot of Witches Brew I bought last year and never melted. I need to learn how to post pics, darn it! To me, WB smells like pleasant dirt!

Summer Boardwalk fro Bath and Bodyworks- ehh,   out of 5 . It smells like Captain Crunch! My boys love it, I am less than thrilled.

I have been melting Bath and Body Works 'Caramel Apple.' (Last year's haul leftover.) http://www.swatchandlearn.com/slatkin-co-caramel-apple-candle-review-pictures/

It smells very good! It smells more carmel-y than apple-y, and I swear there is a slight hint of a sweet pumpkin in it! Really a great scent, and strong!

    out of 5 pumpy-kins for Bath and Bodyworks Caramel Apple. It is a rich scent!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hollow said:


> I have alot of Witches Brew I bought last year and never melted. I need to learn how to post pics, darn it! To me, WB smells like pleasant dirt!.


hahahaha YES! It's so hard to describe ~ but a dirt floor basement is the first thing I thought of... but it smelled good! LOLOL How do they do it?!


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've always wondered if some of those food candles like Pecan Pie would taste good, so I tried it like a child would. It didn't taste very good.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

ozfest43 said:


> I've always wondered if some of those food candles like Pecan Pie would taste good, so I tried it like a child would. It didn't taste very good.


LOL this made my night


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you miss me yet?  LOL I ran out of Autumn and Halloween candles to sample.  

Now I'm moving onto searching for the perfect Christmas scent. Some of you are sad to see me be done... but a few just said 'Whew! Thought she would never shut up!' LOLOLOL 

This post is just for fun... I did a review and posted on CFC and a candle I thought would remind me of Christmas memories instead triggered a Halloween association, so I thought I would share it here.

(as copied from ChristmasFanClub)

*SPICED COCOA*








It's obvious why I chose to sample this candle. Ohhhhhhhh Who doesn't love some nice warm cocoa at Christmastime? Cold sniff test. Well... nothing too thrilling. No wonderful Christmas memories rushed over me. Another sniff. Ahhhh... it brought to mind a Tootsie Roll, which in turn, made me think of Halloween. How's that for the candle to holiday association game? With one sniff this candle went from being a Christmas candidate to a Halloween candle. LOL I'm going to have to run over and add it to my Halloween Forum reviews. When melting, this did not have a very strong scent throw. I don't know what I was expecting, but it was a little disappointing. Eh... yes. I smell slight chocolate, which I was worried about initially. I don't think I want a chocolate candle. It was not as bad as I thought. I do smell some slight spice, although I am not loving it. What is it? I just can't get Tootsie Roll out of my head. So there you have it. Here's YC's description, "About This Fragrance: A warm, happy scent . . . rich, hot cocoa livened with sweet and savory cardamom." I don't know how to rate it, so I'm going to be safe. 
I am going to give Spiced Cocoa a 'didn't like it, but did not dislike it' three moderate Santa (out of five) rating. 


Sooooo I was thinking ~ if we can melt a Candy Corn candle at Halloween, perhaps someone would like to try one that reminded me of Tootsie Rolls!! 
You can't have Halloween without Tootsie Rolls!! 

PS. Ozfest, please don't try to eat it!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Hilda, I have been lurking about waiting for you.

I haven't bought Spiced Cocoa...don't know if I will. I am not big on chocolate candles, either.

I have to say Whoopie Pie was the best choco candle I have melted, tho. I have to melt half a Whoopie Pie and half a Vanilla cupcake tart and see how it does!

Did you see that people are post pics of the new "Cake Line" on the YC facebook page?

Red Velvet, Banana Layer Cake, and a chocolate cake??


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Had a $10 off $25 or more coupon that expired this week, so I went to YC today and picked up the Apple Pumpkin. Man, y'all were right ~ it smells soooo good! I also grabbed a Tree House Memories and Whoopie Pie tart. Next Saturday they will be have their Halloween preview party, but of course I'm having a cookout that day


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought an Autumn Wreath car thing. I love getting into my car now.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Witches Brew. I hoard it every year. I know it's just patchouli but there is other stuff added so I like it better then their patchouli candle. I can't wait until this Saturday. I'm just hoping I'm off work (my luck it'll be the only Saturday I have to work).

My mom gave me an electric tart burner so I might hoard the tarts instead of buying the jar candles. I'm not sure yet.

Last year I also bought a ton of the Witches Brew Car scents. I'll probably do that again. My $30 purchase will probably be nothing but Witches Brew tarts and car stuff..LOL.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Pinkie1205,

Thank you for introducing me to Witches Brew car scents! I will be looking for them come this fall. And like you I buy tons of witches brew Yankee Candles, and use them through-out the year!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I picked up Spice Pumpkin and Super Sweet Pumpkin this week. Love the Super Sweet Pumpkin scent. I wish they had a Spice Pumpkin scent that is the same as the one Bath and Body Works had 5 years ago. That scent was awesome. Great throw too. I guess this Spice Pumpkin isn't that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

I love Super Sweet Pumpkin! Have you tried Pumpkin Buttercream? It rocks pretty hard, too!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was going to get Pumpkin Buttercream next. That one smells good too.


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you guys buy full jar candles?

I like buying the small votives and tarts when they're on sale for $1. That way I can change scents easily. Sometimes I'll buy a full size candle if I really like the smell. One of my favorites is Gingerbread, but I don't think that comes out until Christmas.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, the Whoopie Pie is awesome! My kitchen smells like I've got fudge brownies baking in the oven!


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the Whoopie pie too but my boyfriend can't stand the smell of chocolate. I'd rather just not burn it then hear him complain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

pinkie1205 said:


> Do you guys buy full jar candles?
> 
> I like buying the small votives and tarts when they're on sale for $1. That way I can change scents easily. Sometimes I'll buy a full size candle if I really like the smell. One of my favorites is Gingerbread, but I don't think that comes out until Christmas.


I used to buy jars, but 30 bucks a jar = heck no.

I am into tarts. Just as you, I load up when they are $1 and use them year round. Tarts seem stronger to me!


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

When I buy tarts, I usually break them in half or quarters.

I wonder if they'll be on sale this weekend? I haven't gotten any emails from YC in a long time. I wonder why?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

They are expensive. I don't have that kinda money to burn, so I'll only buy one when I have a coupon. Or when I go to the outlet store. Next time I go, I need to have a nice chunk of change so I can stock up. Their tarts and votives are always $1 and their big candles.... 6 for $60


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just went to YC to take advantage of another coupon lol. $20 off $45. I picked up Witch's Brew, the witch hat topper and black cat grabber.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Lovely, Miss Mandy!


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I wish I read this post before I went to YC today. I would have checked out the Apple Pumpkin. I will have to go back later in the week for that one!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Really nice Miss Mandy! 

I wound up not getting any of the Halloween candles at the Yankee Candle store. I'm used to the Outlet prices now. LOL I did pick up a few gifts and things with a good coupon. So I came home and bought one of the Pumpkin Potion off their website with another coupon.


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

The apple pumpkin is awesome and one of my favorite scents now. I usually don't like pumpkin smells because of the weird after smell but I LOVE the pumpkin apple. I might actually invest in a jar candle to hide in the house so I have it later this year (or 2013).

I wish there was an outlet store here!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Really nice Miss Mandy!
> 
> I wound up not getting any of the Halloween candles at the Yankee Candle store. I'm used to the Outlet prices now. LOL


Ugh, I know what you mean! The outlet prices are are awesome! Hoping to take a trip there soon


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

FYI Home Goods has last years candles for $9.99 for the large candle. I picked up "Pumpkin Patch" and "Trick or Treat" today. Smells so yummy.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a YC from Home Goods last year. It was called Cider Web. Omg I absolutely LOVE it! Anyone know how long ago that was made?


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

vwgirl said:


> FYI Home Goods has last years candles for $9.99 for the large candle. I picked up "Pumpkin Patch" and "Trick or Treat" today. Smells so yummy.


I grabbed that one today as well, it has to be one of my all time fav scents!


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

We don't even have a Home Goods close..grrr


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't have a Home Goods store close by either! Grrrrrrr as well Pinkie! 

I'm dying to get my hands on some Cider Web too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I still have some Cider Web left from last year (didn't quite burn the whole thing). Now I don't wanna burn it. Seems like a rare find?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I still have some Cider Web left from last year (didn't quite burn the whole thing). Now I don't wanna burn it. Seems like a rare find?


I'm not a Yankee Candle 'collector'. I just love their candles, so I don't know if it is considered rare by a collector's standard. LOL I just have not seen it at the outlet, or the store, or the website. I have found it online, like on amazon.com, but don't want to pay that much. So it is harder to find. I saw a post somewhere recently where someone had scored four jars of it at a Home Goods store.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I'm not a Yankee Candle 'collector'. I just love their candles, so I don't know if it is considered rare by a collector's standard. LOL I just have not seen it at the outlet, or the store, or the website. I have found it online, like on amazon.com, but don't want to pay that much. So it is harder to find. I saw a post somewhere recently where someone had scored four jars of it at a Home Goods store.


Oh same here. Not a collector but I absolutely adore these candles. I'll have to check out Home Goods at some point. My husband is gonna kill me LOL


----------



## ghoulishgal88 (Aug 4, 2012)

I adore Harvest Welcome! To me it's the perfect fall candle, and it reminds me a lot of my all-time favorite YC -- Fall Festival. Sadly it's discontinued but the last time I stopped in, the SA was more than happy to point me to the last few Fall Festival votives they had.

Does anyone else remember the two scents from 2009 (I think), Boo and Beware? Boo was a sweet scent and Beware was more of a dark, spicy scent. Kind of like Candy Corn and Witches' Brew from the last couple of years but I think there is a difference between Witches' Brew and Beware.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I feel that way about Autumn Wreath and Nature's Paintbrush. They smell soooo good. I really like the Apple Cider too. Oh and Farmer's Market! Good grief, I don't know if I can pick a favorite lol


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Witch's Brew, "cold": LIKE. I will light one tonight and see how I like it 'hot." But I think I will like.... there is definitely something earthy about this one, very unusual. I definitely smell licorice in there. I'm usually not wild about licorice, but this is good. 

Candy Corn: I like it, but cold its very very mild. I like it intense, so we'll see how this one shapes up "hot."


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I feel that way about Autumn Wreath and Nature's Paintbrush. They smell soooo good. I really like the Apple Cider too. Oh and Farmer's Market! Good grief, I don't know if I can pick a favorite lol


I love Autumn wreath as well. My absolute favorites are the pumpkin scents, Apple Pumpkin being a particular favorite right now. I was really anxious to have Pumpkin Buttercream and bought it during the SAS in January. I couldn't wait to burn it and did in February but although I liked it can't say I loved it. It was VERY strong. I like candles with strong scents and excellent throws but this one might be a bit too much for me ( if that's even possible ).  I haven't burned it since then.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> Witch's Brew, "cold": LIKE. I will light one tonight and see how I like it 'hot." But I think I will like.... there is definitely something earthy about this one, very unusual. I definitely smell licorice in there. I'm usually not wild about licorice, but this is good.
> 
> Candy Corn: I like it, but cold its very very mild. I like it intense, so we'll see how this one shapes up "hot."


I can't wait to hear what you think!!



ghoulishgal88 said:


> I adore Harvest Welcome! To me it's the perfect fall candle, and it reminds me a lot of my all-time favorite YC -- Fall Festival. Sadly it's discontinued but the last time I stopped in, the SA was more than happy to point me to the last few Fall Festival votives they had.
> 
> Does anyone else remember the two scents from 2009 (I think), Boo and Beware? Boo was a sweet scent and Beware was more of a dark, spicy scent. Kind of like Candy Corn and Witches' Brew from the last couple of years but I think there is a difference between Witches' Brew and Beware.


I thought I read somewhere that basically Beware and Witches Brew were the same thing ~ just released different years under different names. I don't know for certain,



Countess Dracula said:


> I love Autumn wreath as well. My absolute favorites are the pumpkin scents, Apple Pumpkin being a particular favorite right now. I was really anxious to have Pumpkin Buttercream and bought it during the SAS in January. I couldn't wait to burn it and did in February but although I liked it can't say I loved it. It was VERY strong. I like candles with strong scents and excellent throws but this one might be a bit too much for me ( if that's even possible ).  I haven't burned it since then.


Oh Autumn Wreath is definitely one of my new favorites! Yes. The Pumpkin Buttercream is kinda heavy on the sweet side.

I've been melting sixty scents in sixty days trying to find new favorites. I had a good time with the Autumn scents. I've been on the sister forum, Christmas Fan Club, and I feel bad because I've not liked many of the Christmas candles. LOLOL I guess I'm just a Pumpkin and Spice kind of girl!! LOL


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

The Haunted Happenings votive holder is now showing Low stock online. Run, don't walk if you wanted to add this one to your Halloween/YC collection. I missed out on a similar one a couple of years ago and picked this one up last week. Very glad I did ... love it !!! And like everyone has said, keep an eye on those bats ... they have a way of disappearing


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Witch's Brew, "hot": win. I like it and will be ordering more of it. It strikes me as a less feminine version of Dark Candle's "Apparition" - which is also a wonderful scent, I have room for both in my candle drawer. Think maybe I need a jar of this.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Hilda said:


> I don't have a Home Goods store close by either! Grrrrrrr as well Pinkie!
> 
> I'm dying to get my hands on some Cider Web too.


They had it at Marshalls last year if you have one of those nearby I'd check it out. Also, I noticed a few people on the Yankee facebook page are finding it around already this year.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Also the 20 off of 45 coupon is a great deal guys! I used it at the Boney sale. Here's a link to pull up on your smart phone or print  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4239201705709&set=o.39925915994&type=1


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's the coupon I used. It was pretty much 50% off with what I purchased


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't believe I did EXACTLY what I was trying to avoid. D'Oh!! 
I've sampled sixty votives in under sixty days so that I would know what I like and not waste any money on buying jars and then not liking them.

However, on the Saturday of the Halloween Preview Party, I got caught up in the excitement and made an impulse buy and ordered the Pumpkin Potion online. They don't sell votives, so I went for the jar. The description sounded great, I felt pretty secure that I would like it. What I didn't notice online was the teeny letters on the jar that say 'Vanilla Pumpkin'... and if I read my OWN review I would see that I stated that I would 'not buy this in a larger size'. ROFL 

WHOOPS! 









I am sure others would like this candle. However after melting it for a little while, I was feeling queasy from the very sweet sweet buttery smell. I have discovered in my recent experiment that I have to stay away from evergreen and buttercream scented candles. Pumpkin Potion falls into the buttercream category. Bummer!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ugh, that sucks Hilda lol. Sowwie bout the boo boo!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Hilda said:


> I am sure others would like this candle. However after melting it for a little while, I was feeling queasy from the very sweet sweet buttery smell. I have discovered in my recent experiment that I have to stay away from evergreen and buttercream scented candles. Pumpkin Potion falls into the buttercream category. Bummer!



I had much this same feeling about Pumpkin Buttercream. I love any candles with pumpkin in them. That is until Pumpkin buttercream. It is sooo strong and it lingers for such a long time. Which normally would be an wonderful thing. Not in this case. I was so  that I didn't like this one. Sounds like I might not like Pumpkin potion either ... drats LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, people, loving the reviews. I didn't get any of the Halloween Swirls- and now they are gone! BOO!

If anybody has a TJ MAXX- people are reporting finding Cider Web there for 10 bucks! If anybody gets one please review it! Thanks!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hollow said:


> Ok, people, loving the reviews. I didn't get any of the Halloween Swirls- and now they are gone! BOO!
> 
> If anybody has a TJ MAXX- people are reporting finding Cider Web there for 10 bucks! If anybody gets one please review it! Thanks!


Thanks for the heads up on that! I can review Cider Web right now.......IT'S FANTASTIC! lol I bought it last year at HomeGoods and I'm totally in love with it!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Countess Dracula said:


> I had much this same feeling about Pumpkin Buttercream. I love any candles with pumpkin in them. That is until Pumpkin buttercream. It is sooo strong and it lingers for such a long time. Which normally would be an wonderful thing. Not in this case. I was so  that I didn't like this one. Sounds like I might not like Pumpkin potion either ... drats LOL


Exactly! I've definitely learned to just avoid buttercream. Just too... heavy. 

I had picked up these two votives the last time I was in the YC store. They are not Autumn candles, but I thought the word harvest in the one, and the full moon and black color of the other could fit them in. lol


*NAPA VALLEY HARVEST*








I had no idea what this candle was about. The label did not really help. Looks like wine with an outdoor dinner. Napa Valley... I thought perhaps there would be a grape scent to it? Cold sniff test. Nothing really exciting. It reminded me of cantalope... or soap. It had a moderate scent throw. I didn't really care for it. The longer it melted the more it reminded me of cooking squash. After a while, it definitely smelled like when I used to make baked acorn squash with butter and brown sugar. That is not unpleasant ~ but just didn't thrill me in a candle. An online description states, "About This Fragrance: A wine country celebration . . . a warm, fruity medley of rich grapes, sunny citrus and juicy plums." I did not get ANY of that! LOL It was not terrible or unpleasant ~ just not anything I'd buy again.
I will give Napa Valley Harvest three unimpressed pumpkin rating. 


*MIDSUMMER'S NIGHT*








Again, a candle which I have no hint what it is going to reveal. Cold sniff test. Whoa. Oops. I can tell right away this is not going to be my cup of tea. Kind of perfumy or like cologne. It had a pretty strong scent throw as it melted, and all I can think of is some kind of scented bath product. What really comes to mind is woman's shaving cream. I recently sampled a Christmas candle that reminded me of men's shaving cream... Now I have a set. Sorry! YC's description states, "About This Fragrance: An intoxicating and masculine blend of musk, patchouli, sage and mahogany cologne." I am laughing because now I don't feel so bad that I said it smell like cologne ONLY I thought it was more feminine than masculine. LOL I know that some people really like the cologne type candles ~ but they are not for me. I could not get past bath product fragrance.
I have to give Midsummer Night a two smiling pumpkins (out of five).


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry if this candle has been covered before but has anyone tried Apple Cider? I was in YC yesterday and was looking to buy a few new ones. Macintosh and apple pumpkin are huge favorites but curious about apple cider. Anyone who has this one ... your thoughts please


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Countess Dracula said:


> Sorry if this candle has been covered before but has anyone tried Apple Cider? I was in YC yesterday and was looking to buy a few new ones. Macintosh and apple pumpkin are huge favorites but curious about apple cider. Anyone who has this one ... your thoughts please


Hi Countess! I did try the Apple Cider sampler votive and liked it alot and have since bought the candle in a larger size. Here's my review from back in July.

*APPLE CIDER*








Yesterday, we tried the Apple Cider votive. Unwrapped it, and the initial cold sniff reaction was 'WOW!!' Like I wanted to lift the candle to my lips and take a drink of freshly pressed apple cider!! Fantastic!!! Unfortunately, again, there seemed to be a lack of scent in the room. I don't know what is going on. I suddenly have a rash of apple themed votives that are not throwing scent? When you lean into the area, you do get a really lovely fresh apple cider scent. I would have to wonder if I were to melt this in the jar size if it would fill the air. I really liked this scent (and am not going to deduct any points for the seemingly lack of throw on this votive). YC's description is "About This Fragrance: A welcoming aroma of hot cider spiced with cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg." Yup! They nailed it!!
I give Apple Cider a delicious very happy three pumpkins. If Apple Cider does not get you in an autumn mood, I don't know what would. 
PS. I would also add that I am seriously in the mood to have a cup of cider. Where does one find cider in July????


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that preview of Apple Cider!! I bought a few votives of it today. YC is having their $1 votive sale!! I didn't smell it in the store...just kind of grabbed it and hoped for the best. I'm excited to burn it now!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Hi Countess! I did try the Apple Cider sampler votive and liked it alot and have since bought the candle in a larger size. Here's my review from back in July.
> 
> *APPLIE CIDER*
> View attachment 125959
> ...


Awesome, thank you Hilda. Sounds like a winner. I am definitely going to pick this one up


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a belated thank-you to everyone who posted reviews, comments and pictures of the fall Yankee Candle Scents! I finally went ahead and purchased two large jars with the latest coupon (buy one get one free), and I relied heavily on some of the input you gave. I went with Harvest Welcome and Spiced Pumpkin - I was debating between Harvest Welcome and Apple Pumpkin for quite some time but then realized Apple Pumpkin was sold out on the YC website! I'll use a coupon at a BB&B store to track down Apple Pumpkin, which I think I'll love around Christmastime (I'm not a huge fan of more traditional Christmas-y scents that are overly flavored with cinnamon or pine). I'll admit I never understood the hype surrounding YCs before, but I think I'm now hooked for life. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I couldn't take it any more! I sent wifey over to Yankee Candle and had the Mngr there offer the buy 1 get 1 free coupon. Not bad for 27$ !! I am going to burn the apple pumkin but i may just hold onto to the "Happy Halloween" one as a collectors piece.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I just bought 4 large candles....autumn leaves, treehouse memories, spiced pumpkin, and mountain lodge(one of my most favorites) for 64 bucks that's tax and shipping included with the BOGO sale....that's not to shabby!! I can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome candle purchases!! 

I've been melting all the apple votives I have left from my reviews. LOL Very in the mood for September! Going to break out the pumpkin ones soon!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

My Super Sweet Pumpkin is finally done. Looks like I may have to hunt down another one somewhere because it was a great scent. However, I have noticed that halfway through burning the candle the scent wasn't as strong anymore. Happened with the first Super Sweet Pumpkin candle I had and now with this one. I guess I will go to Home Goods and get a Trick Or Treat candle now and start burning that. The scent seems very similar.


----------

